# Ericsson SMS Abo



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

Meine Geschichte:
Ich habe gestern eine SMS erhalten:
"Ihr Service SMS Abo 88077 (4,99€/Woche) von Ericcson wurde eingerichtet...."
Hab weder was eingerichtet noch abgeschlossen und erst recht nicht bestellt. Aber war sehr beunruhigt.
Mein Anruf bei der Bundesnetzagentur ergab, dass diese Firma bekannt sei und ich erhielt eine Hotline Nummer sowie die Anschrift (Stockholm!!). Diese kostenpflichtige Hotline habe ich auch angerufen. Natürlich hätte ich ein Abo, sagte man mir dort, jedoch die Firma Ericcson hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich hätte das Abo bei FunMobile, man ziehe hier nur die Kosten ein. Wieder erhielt ich eine Hotlinenummer. Dort erreichte ich aber niemanden, irgendwie auch klar!
Meinen Handyvertrag habe ich bei Alice. Ich nahm an, man könne dort die Zahlung verweigern. Was für ein Irrtum! Alice sagte mir, dass sie verpflichtet seien den Betrag an Ericcson zu zahlen und mir da nicht helfen können. Als ich sagte, das ich den Teil der Rechnung zurückfordern werden, bekam ich die Anwort, dass ich meine Rechnung zahlen müsse, ansonsten wird Alice gegen mich vorgehen. Wenn ich irgendwelche Abos abschließe, ist das mein Problem und nicht das von Alice, ich müsse das selbst klären anders. Auf jeden Fall werden sie das Geld an jeden zahlen, der es verlangt, da kann man nichts tun. Selbst eine sofortige Kündigung des Handyvertrages würde mir nichts nützen. Ich muß meine Rechnung bei Alice bezahlen. Das hat mich ziemlich geschockt, das der Handyanbieter einen solchen [.......] unterstützt und mich zum zahlen zwingt! Der letzte Satz hieß, ich könne ja nicht beweisen, das ich kein Abo abgeschlossen hab und solle mir einen Anwalt nehmen.
Ich bin entsetzt, das ich die Zahlungen nicht stoppen kann und am meisten darüber, dass mir das passiert ist. 
Ich hab Emails an Ericcson und Funmobile geschrieben, angerufen etc.. , was soll ich denn noch machen, um diesen [......] zu stoppen, der von meinem Handyanbieter auch noch unterstützt wird? Im Moment bin ich ziemlich entsetzt, dass sowas möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab Emails an Ericcson und Funmobile geschrieben, angerufen etc.. , was soll ich denn noch machen, um diesen Betrug zu stoppen, der von meinem Handyanbieter auch noch unterstützt wird?


andern Anbieter nehmen. Es  sind "merkwürdigerweise"  immer dieselben Anbieter, die  mit solch dubiosen Praktiken auffällig werden


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, eigentlich kann jeder irgendeine Handynummer eingeben und somit mal ganz schnell dem anderen eine reinwürgen!
Perfekt! Wie soll man das denn beweisen? 
Super Angebot, für Rachepläne.........oder?

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, dass es soetwas überhaupt gibt!!!!

[noparse]http://de.funmobile.com/index.do#[/noparse]


----------



## Muffili (18 März 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

*Hallo! Hier meine Erfahrungen mit "SMS Abo 88077 Ericsson" Als ich die Abzocke auf meiner Handyrechnung feststellte, monierte ich bei 02. *
*Antwort:* 
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Das von Ihnen beanstandete Ericsson-Abo das erste Mal am 23. Dezember 
2008 ausgelöst.
Bei Anliegen, Beanstandungen und Reklamationen zu Diensten von 
Drittanbietern, können Sie sich nur direkt an den jeweiligen Anbieter 
wenden. o2 bekommt die Daten von dem jeweiligen Anbieter übermittelt 
(welche berechnet wurden) und stellt diese dem Kunden dann anhand dieser
Daten in Rechnung. Wir haben diesbezüglich keine Kenntnis in dem Moment 
keine Kenntnis darüber, ob der Dienst beansprucht wurde oder nicht.
Da es sich hier um einen Dienst von einem Drittanbieter handelt, können 
wir keine Gutschriften oder Änderungen der Rechnungen erteilen!
Bitte wenden Sie sich diesbezüglich an:
Ericsson AG
Kurzwahl: 88077
Endkundenpreis brutto: 1,99 - 4,99
Rechnungskategorie: Mehrwertdienste (Daten)
Dienst/Anbieter: SMS Abo 88077/Ericsson
Servicebeschreibung: Funmobile
Hotline Tel: 01805/34 20 22
Erreichbarkeit: 09:00 - 17:00 h
Hotline mail: [email protected]
Penetration ABO: 1x/Woche
Adressen: Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26, 40547 Düsseldorf
*e-mail an o. g. Hotline mail-Addresse:* 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
seit Dezember 2008 ziehen Sie über meinen Handy-Provider O2 wöchentlich für o. g. Abo Gebühren ein.
Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt und nutze es auch nicht. Ich fordere Sie daher auf, mir keinerlei Beträge in Rechnung zu stellen und die bis Ende Februar kassierten Beträge in Höhe von € 44,91 und ggf. seitdem wieder in Ansatz gebrachte bis spätestens zum 12.03.09 auf mein Konto bei ........ zu erstatten. Ich bin - gelinde ausgedrückt - verwundert über ein solches Geschäftsgebahren.
Rein vorsorglich kündige ich o. g. Abo zum sofortigen Zeitpunkt (auch, wenn ich es nicht bestellt habe!). 
*Antwort:* 
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
vielen Dank, dass Sie Ringtone Viva, unterstützt von Funmobile, kontaktieren!
Funmobile bietet mobile Abonnementpakete an, die per Premium SMS angekündigt werden. Unser Ziel ist es, unseren Abonnenten ein breites Angebot an mobilen Inhalten anzubieten. Durch die Entrichtung einer Gebühr von 4,99 wöchentlich sind Mitglieder berechtigt, im Rahmen des Abonnements einen Witz pro Tag oder 10 Poly-Klingeltöne pro Monat bis zur Kündigung des Abonnements zu erhalten.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGB's werden deutlich auf unserer Webseite angeführt und müssen vorher bestätigt werden. 
Bei Anforderung einer Kündigung werden alle Dienste der angegebenen Handynummer gekündigt
Wie gewünscht wurde die Kündigung soeben durchgeführt und eine Kündigungsbestätigung per SMSauf Ihr Handy versandt.
Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Sie nach Erhalt dieser Kündigungsbestätigung keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr von Funmobile erhalten werden. Ausserdem wird Ihnen auch nichts weiter in Rechnung gestellt, sofern Sie in Zukunft nicht wieder ein Abo bei uns bestellen.
Gemäss den von Ihnen zugestimmten Nutzungsbedingungen/AGB's des Abonnements sind wir ausserstande, die angefallenen Kosten zurückzuerstatten.
Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Zweifel haben, zögern Sie nicht, mich per Email zu kontaktieren ([email protected]).
Wir schätzen Ihr Anliegen und bedanken uns, dass Sie Funmobile ausgewählt haben.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Greg
Funmobile Kundenberatung 
*E-Mail von O2:* 
leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Abrechnung der Dienste von 
Drittanbietern zu verweigern,
da die deutschen Provider verpflichtet sind, die übermittelten Daten der
jeweiligen Rufnummer
zuzuordnen und abzurechnen. Diese Beträge werden direkt an den 
Drittanbieter abgeführt.
Reklamationen und Kündigungen sind durch den Nutzer der betroffenen 
Rufnummer direkt an
den Drittanbieter zu adressieren. Eine Kündigung dieser Dienste durch o2
ist aus rechtlichen
Gründen nicht möglich.
Natürlich überwacht o2 sorgfältig Reklamationen zu diesem Thema. Wenn zu
einem Drittanbieter
überdurchschnittlich viele Beschwerden eingehen, werden diese gesammelt 
an die Bundesnetz-
agentur übermittelt, so dass eine Abmahnunggegenüber diesem Anbieter 
ausgesprochen wird.
Auch Sie haben die Möglichkeit Beschwerden über einen Drittanbieter 
direkt an die Bundesnetz-
agentur zu adressieren. Informationen hierzu finden Sie über diesen 
Link:
http://www. bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/16bff37fb32a10dad4f357f54b791a11,0/
Verbraucher/Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html
Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit unseren Angaben geholfen zu haben
Ihr o2 Premium-Service

*(An die Bundesnetzagentur hab ich das Formular nebst gesamtem e-mail-Kontakt eingeschickt)*


*e-mail an Funmobile:*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wie ich Ihnen in meiner e-mail vom 02.03.09 bereits mitteilte, habe ich Ihr Abo nicht bestellt und demzufolge auch nicht genutzt! Wie ebenfalls mitgeteilt, erwarte ich den Eingang des von Ihnen unrechtmäßig in Rechnung gestellten Betrages in Höhe von gesamt € 44,91 bis spätestens zum 12.03.09 auf mein Konto bei ...... 
*Anwort:* 
bla, bla, bla (s. o.)
Sie haben das Abo an unserer Seite Hole dir deinen kostenlosen Klingelton (oder Realtones, Mono-Klingeltöne, polyphone Klingeltöne, Wallpapers, JAVA-Games, Bildschirmschoner) mit Abo ab 4,99 ?!am 23.12.2008., um 18:41 mit der IP Addresse: 77.4.201.4 eingerichtet.
Zum Anmelden müssen Sie auf unserer Webseite Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-BildschirmschonerIhre Handynummer eingeben. Sie bekommen dann an die angegebene Nummer den Bezahl-Code per SMS auf das Handy mit der eingetragenen Nummer zugesandt, den Sie dann wiederum im Internet eingeben müssen. Danach bekommen Sie eine Bestätigung, dass Sie ein Abo eingerichtet haben...
Greg
*Anfrage an O2:* 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
nachfolgende e-mail habe ich von der Fa. Ericsson erhalten und ich bitte Sie um Mitteilung, ob am 23.12.08 um 18.41 Uhr mit der IP-Adresse 77.4.201.4 eine Verbindung hergestellt wurde. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich nachweislich gearbeitet und da ich alleine lebe, hat auch niemand Zugang zu meinem PC!! 
*Antwort:* 
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Leider können wir Ihnen diese Angaben nicht bestätigen. Wir haben keine 
Möglichkeit die von Ihnen geforderten
Daten zu kontrollen.
Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht uns telefonisch 
zu kontaktieren.
*e-mail an die Fa. Ericsson AG, Düsseldorf:* 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
mit großem Befremden erfuhr ich von meinem Handyprovider O2, dass die Fa. Ericsson hinter o. g. SMS-Abo-Sauerei steht! 
Als ich auf meinen Handyrechnungen wöchentliche Abbuchungen für o. g. Abo, das ich weder bestellt noch genutzt habe, in Höhe von jeweils € 4,99 vorfand, monierte ich diese bei meinem Provider und bekam folgende e-mail: 
*(nun schildere ich den ganzen Verlauf, s. o.)* 
.....Bei meiner Internet-Recherche stellte ich fest, dass Sie mittlerweile mit o. g. Abo fester Bestandteil auf Computerbetrugsseiten und -foren sind! Wenn Sie meinen, auf diese Weise Werbung für Ihre Firma machen zu müssen und sich massiv selbst zu schaden, ist das Ihre Sache. Ich gedenke jedoch nicht, das finanziell zu unterstützen.
Unabhängig davon stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher Schwachkopf sich freiwillig für € 4,99/p. W. (!) ein Abo bestellt, das 1 Witz täglich und 10 Klingeltöne pro Monat beinhaltet! 
Da "Greg" mir die bislang angefallenen € 44,91 zzgl. evtl. weiterer wöchentlich bei meinem Provider in Rechnung gestellten Beträge nicht überweisen möchte, erwarte ich von Ihnen den Zahlungseingang auf mein Konto bei .......bis spätestens zum ...Sollte ich keinen Zahlungseingang bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt feststellen können, werde ich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten und mache Sie in diesem Zusammenhang darauf aufmerksam, dass alleine eine Zeitangabe in Verbindung mit einer IP Adresse und Handynummer keinen Beweis für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages darstellt.
Ihr "SMS Abo 88077 Ericsson" ist allerdings ein Beweis für ein äusserst fragwürdiges Geschäftsgebahren, das an Betrug grenzt und mit dem ich eine Firma Ericsson bisher nicht in Verbindung gebracht habe! 

*Antwort kommt von Funmobile:* 
Vielen Dank, dass Sie Funmobile kontaktieren!
Wir sind hier die zustandigen Sachbearbeiter fur die von Ihnen gebuchten Services.
Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass man fuer die Einrichtung des Abonnements einen Internet-Anschluss und Ihr Handy physikalisch braucht, um den SMS Passwort zu bestatigen.
Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Zweifel haben, zögern Sie nicht sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen ([email protected]).
Ich hoffe Sie haben unser Service zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit genutzt.
Greg
*Anfrage an O2:*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
danke für Ihre e-mail! Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass, wenn Sie die Daten mir gegenüber nicht bestätigen können, dies auch nicht gegenüber der Fa. Ericsson/Funmobile möglich ist? 
*An Funmobile:* 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
nehmen Sie bitte zur Kenntnis, dass ich - wie in meiner e-mail an die Fa. Ericsson bereits mitgeteilt - zu der von Ihnen angegeben Zeit nachweislich gearbeitet habe und ein Klinikbetríeb weder eine private Internetnutzung noch die Verwendung von Handys, geschweige denn privaten, zulässt!
Unabhängig davon ist es interessant, dass es in Foren zu Computerbetrug soundsoviele Menschen gibt, die, obwohl sie nichts irgendwo eingegeben haben, für Ihr Abo abkassiert wurden!
Ich erwarte den Zahlungseingang wie bereits gefordert auf mein Konto! 
*Antwort von funmobile:* 
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Vielen Dank, dass Sie Funmobile kontaktieren!
Wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich der Kündigung Ihres Abonnements Funmobile erhalten. Gerne kommen wir diesem Anliegen nach; dazu benötigen wir allerdings diejenige Handynummer, die für das Abonnement registriert ist.
Gerne kommen wir Ihrem Anliegen nach und überprüfen Ihren Fall.
Um einen schnellen Ablauf gewährleisten zu können, ersuchen wir Sie, uns die Rufnummer so schnell wie möglich zukommen zu lassen.
Wir schätzen Ihr Anliegen und bedanken uns, dass Sie Funmobile ausgewählt haben.
Greg
Jetzt haben Sie plötzlich meine Handy-Nummer nicht mehr! Habe entsprechend geantwortet (funmobile weiss wann und unter welcher IP Addresse das Abo angeblich zustande gekommen ist, kassiert über O2 und braucht jetzt die passende Handy-Nummer!?)
Darauhin bekomme ich nochmal zur Antwort, dass man sich ausserstande sehe, mir das Geld zurück zu bezahlen, da ich die AGB/Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert hätte und O2 schreibt nochmals keine Daten bestätigen zu können! 
Bin gespannt, was mir die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt antwortet, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale hab ich auch informiert und den Handy-Provider werde ich wohl auch wechseln!.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

Funmobile ist ein bekannter dänisch-chinesischer Anbieter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...enste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag.html#post258056

Ericsson-IPX als Zahlungsanbieter zieht solche Kunden offenbar an. Warum? Tja, warum...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

Hallo !

Ich habe das SMS Abo 88077 unter : Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-Bildschirmschoner gekündigt.

SMS an 88077 mit "STOP PL" 

Gruß Mister195


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe ebenfalls bei Funmobile gekündigt. Ging Problemlos unter Rufnummer 01805-0088078.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*

e-mail an o. g. Hotline mail-Addresse:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> seit Dezember 2008 ziehen Sie über meinen Handy-Provider O2 wöchentlich für o. g. Abo Gebühren ein.
> Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt und nutze es auch nicht. Ich fordere Sie daher auf, mir keinerlei Beträge in Rechnung zu stellen und die bis Ende Februar kassierten Beträge in Höhe von € 44,91 und ggf. seitdem wieder in Ansatz gebrachte bis spätestens zum 12.03.09 auf mein Konto bei ........ zu erstatten. Ich bin - gelinde ausgedrückt - verwundert über ein solches Geschäftsgebahren.
> Rein vorsorglich kündige ich o. g. Abo zum sofortigen Zeitpunkt (auch, wenn ich es nicht bestellt habe!).


*Antwort:* 


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> vielen Dank, dass Sie Ringtone Viva, unterstützt von Funmobile, kontaktieren!
> Funmobile bietet mobile Abonnementpakete an, die per Premium SMS angekündigt werden. Unser Ziel ist es, unseren Abonnenten ein breites Angebot an mobilen Inhalten anzubieten. Durch die Entrichtung einer Gebühr von 4,99 wöchentlich sind Mitglieder berechtigt, im Rahmen des Abonnements einen Witz pro Tag oder 10 Poly-Klingeltöne pro Monat bis zur Kündigung des Abonnements zu erhalten.
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGB's werden deutlich auf unserer Webseite angeführt und müssen vorher bestätigt werden.
> ...




Meine Frage dazu ist, ob du in der E-mail deine Handynummer mitaufgeschriben hast oder einfach nur deine Adresse ???   Antworte bitte schnell, denn ich hab das selbe Problem!!!!


----------



## Muffili (15 April 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,
hab meine Handy-Nr., auch nach Aufforderung von Fun-Mobile (s. letzten beiden Abschnitte von meinem Beitrag) nicht bekannt gegeben (sonst wird gleich wieder was abgebucht  ), nur meine e-mail-addresse ist natürlich bekannt!
Viel Erfolg, bin ja gespannt, was dabei raus kommt!
Viele Grüße


----------



## undefeniert (29 April 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Leute Hilfe ich habe gerade eine SMS bekommen

Ihr Serivice SMS Abo 88077 (4,99Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen!


Wo und wie kann ich das Abo kündigen??????????????????


----------



## Muffili (29 April 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

SMS an 88077 mit "STOP PL"

Gruß von Muffili


----------



## Gast100 (30 April 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Bekam gerade nach einem IQ-Test bei Facebook (ok, scheinbar bin ich blöd, ich weiß...) von 66245 folgende SMS:

Ihr Service SMS Abo 50555 (4,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericcson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericcson kündigen:



Und Jetzt?  Hilfeeee!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

AW: Ericsson SMS Abo
Bekam gerade nach einem IQ-Test bei Facebook (ok, scheinbar bin ich blöd, ich weiß...) von 66245 folgende SMS:

Ihr Service SMS Abo 50555 (4,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericcson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericcson kündigen:



Und Jetzt? Hilfeeee!!!!!

-- wie hast du das denn jetzt gelöscht?? oder gekündigt??
also ich hab jetzt eine sms an die 50555   " STOP SPLASH" geschickt und kam zurückgeschickt, dass das bao gelöscht wurde.. ist das jetzt wirklich beendet?
lg
Angie


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

hi 
hatte das problem auch grad. wie blöd - man konnte ja schon damit rechnen. hab auf der "homepage" dieser pfeifen das konto meiner handynr gelöscht, hab wie du dann auch noch die sms "stop splash" gesendet und bei mir kam dann zurück, dass ich keine dienste von 50555 bzw 66399 bestellt hätte. geh jetzt mal davon aus - dass ich noch mit nem blauen auge davon komme. hoffe ich zumindest! wie schauts bei dir? man lernt hoffentlich


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

so ein mist, das ist ein Crimi.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

mist, ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. total bescheuert. hoffe mit dem senden der sms hat sich die sache erledigt. 
wie bzw. wo hast du das auf der homepage gelöscht?
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Wie blöd...das ärgert mich jetzt. Da hätte man aber auch drauf kommen können!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

OH, Nein! Ich bin auch total drauf reingefallen, das ist echt total ärgerlich! Und jetzt seh ich hier im Forum, dass das ja anscheinend echt vielen passiert!

Also ich hab jetzt auch dieses "stop splash" zurückgeschickt, Ich zweifel zwar noch etwas daran, ob das wirklich klappt....aber was soll man den sonst machen!

Ist es bei jemandem von euch zufällig schon länger als ne Woche her, so dass er sagen kann ob es geklappt hat oder ob nach ner Woche wieder 4,99 Euro abgebucht wurden?!

Mann! Ich kann's echt immer noch nicht glauben, dass ich da echt drauf reingefallen bin!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

hey leute bin auch drauf reingefallen und habe sofort eine sms mit "STOP" an die 50555 geschickt und bekam ebenso eine sms das mein abo gelöscht sei. würde auch gerne wissen ob das nun reicht oder ob man da noch was machen muss?


----------



## annvo (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

:roll: Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen, bei mir verhält es sich genauso!!!!
Auch bei alice, doch von dort noch keine Antwort erhalten. Doch jetzt weiß ich ja was drin stehen wird.:unzufrieden: Kann doch nicht angehen, dass Alice sich so verhält.
Davon abgesehen, was soll man jetzt bloß machen????
Ich habe denen schon ein paar Mal eine Mail gesandt. Immer wieder Standartantworten. Befürchte, dass es nicht bei einmalig 4,99 € bleiben wird.
Gruß 
annvo:wall:


----------



## annvo (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo NACHTRAG*

Ich hatte mich auf den 1. Beitrag (s.u.) bezogen, daher gleich wg. Alice etwas geschrieben, sorry. Auf SMS hatte ich gar nicht beantwortet (hatte Angst, dass das viel kosten würde). Doch auf der Internetseite von funmobile.com fand ich nach meiner ersten Mail "deaktiviert". Das war am 27.4. 
Am 5.5 dann gesehen, dass der Betrag über meine Tel.Abrechnung abgezogen wird, noch mal gemailt und von diesem Greg eine Mail erhalten: Ihre bla,bla,bla wurde heute gekündigt. Dabei war das doch schon am 27.4. geschehen.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte:
> Ich habe gestern eine SMS erhalten:
> "Ihr Service SMS Abo 88077 (4,99€/Woche) von Ericcson wurde eingerichtet...."
> Hab weder was eingerichtet noch abgeschlossen und erst recht nicht bestellt. Aber war sehr beunruhigt.
> ...



Gruß
annvo


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo!
Mir ist das gleich passiert ( wie doof ich bin :-( ärgere mich total),
blöder Test!
habe jetzt auch an alle Nummern ein Stop geschickt, und hoffe total das es damit beendet ist.Es kann doch nicht sein, das man denen total ausgeliefert ist, obwohl man nichts bestellt hat...wie geht es bei euch allen weiter?Weiß noch wer was neues?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

das sollte eigentlich 100 punkte abzug beim iq-test geben.

hab auch noch ne mail an [email protected] geschrieben, das die meine nummer löschen sollen. hab dann das als antwort bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank, dass Sie unseren Kundendienst kontaktieren!

Wir haben Ihnen auf Ihre Anfrage Ihr Abonnement mit der angegebenen Handynr.
gekuendigt. Sie werden noch eine Bestaetigung per SMS auf Ihrem Handy
erhalten.

Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Sie nach Erhalt dieser
Kündigungsbestätigung, keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr erhalten werden.
Weiters wird Ihnen auch nichts mehr in Rechnung gestellt, sofern Sie in
Zukunft nicht wieder ein Abo bei uns bestellen.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Zweifel haben, zögern Sie nicht sich mit mir in
Verbindung zu setzen

Ich hoffe Sie haben unser Service zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit genutzt.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Greg
Kundenberatung


hab n pre-paid handy und fünf euro sind auf jeden fall weg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Du meintest diese Seite
handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

[email protected]***mobile.com

Das ist der intelligente Herr:
Cowboy Caleb – Ch* H* Of FunMobile

Der schaut wie jemand, der etwas nötig hat, was ich nicht mit meiner pazifistischen Grundhaltung vereinen kann...
Für Ernst&Young war dieser mobile Fallensteller Geschäftsmann des Jahres 2008


> Ch* H* started Funmobile in Hong Kong when he was 18 years old, developing games for mobile phones. Over the past five years, he has led the company to become a leading global provider of mobile games, ringtones, downloads, and phone voting platforms for television.



Der Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida findet für die Firma des Dänen eine andere Vokabel... 





> cyberfraud


zu deutsch: Internetbetrüger.
http://www.wirelessandmobilenews.com/2008/08/1_million_funmobile_mobile_con.html

und:


> The Attorney General encouraged any Florida consumers who believe they have been victimized by unauthorized charges for mobile content to contact their wireless cell phone carrier for refunds


(_Der Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida rief alle Verbraucher, die glauben, Opfer von unbestätigten Abbuchungen für mobile Inhalte geworden zu sein, dazu auf, ihre Handyprovider wegen einer Rückzahlung zu kontaktieren_)
In Deutschland dagegen lässt man Verbraucher im Regen stehen...


mir bleibt nur, hierauf zu verweisen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/57898-buongiorno-abzocke.html#post279387

Es ist der Job der Betroffenen, sich Gehör zu verschaffen bei den Politikern! Im Juni ist Europawahl.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen,
das ist ja richtig doof 
ich komm mir iwie bescheuert vor und hoff dass da nicht mehr abgebucht wird...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Habe ähnliches erlebt. Kein Abo der Firma funmobile abgeschlossen und trotzdem wurden
4.99 € pro Woche abgebucht. Zum Glück hat mein Provider ( T-Mobile) sofort alle Dienste 
für Drittanbieter gesperrt. Bin mal Gespannt ob ich das Geld wieder bekomme .
Meine Minderjährige Tochter soll den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kein Abo der Firma funmobile abgeschlossen und trotzdem wurden 4.99 € pro Woche abgebucht.


Ja du nicht aber was soll man nun mit dem anderen Teil deines Postings anfangen?





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Minderjährige Tochter soll den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.


Wer nutzt nun das Handy und hast du schon mal ermittelt, was so alles auf diesem Handy (abweichend von den Werkseinstellungen) gespeichert ist - ich meine z. B. polyphone Klingeltöne, Logos und spezielle MMS-Vorlagen.

Der (angeblich) aus Hong Kong agierende Anbieter behauptet, dass man bei der Anmeldung auf seiner Website (funmobilede.com) mit der entsprechenden Handynummer ein Passwort dorthin gesendet bekommt. Diese ist zur Ausführung der Anmeldung in das Webportal einzugeben. Zielgruppe ist durchaus das minderjährige Volk und das braucht zu solchen Einkäufen noch keine 18 zu sein.

Die Geschäftsbedingungen habe ich hier mal angehangen. Die genannte 0180er Nummer ist allerdings zwischenzeitlich schon einem anderen Unternehmen/Angebot zugeordnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hatte das gleiche Problem (Facebook etc.), habe den Tipp von Muffili befolgtund nun folgende Nachricht gekriegt: "Du bist kein Abonnent. Sende HITS an 88077. Download Klingeltöne auf dein Handy 4,99/Woche. Hilfe: [email protected] ..."

Ist das dann damit erledigt? Woher weisst du denn, Muffili, dass es um die Abos, die von dieser Nummer aus, versendet werden, geht? Bei mir wurde nämlich als Absender 66245 angezeigt...

Wär cool, wenn ihr antwortet!  

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe ähnliches erlebt. Kein Abo der Firma funmobile abgeschlossen und trotzdem wurden
> 4.99 € pro Woche abgebucht. Zum Glück hat mein Provider ( T-Mobile) sofort alle Dienste
> für Drittanbieter gesperrt. Bin mal Gespannt ob ich das Geld wieder bekomme .
> Meine Minderjährige Tochter soll den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.



Hi! Mich hats auch erwischt. Habe gleich gekündigt und die Bestätigung per SMS bekommen. Per Mail nochmal ne Kündigung von allem, was potenziell abonniert wurde hinterher. Hoffe da kommt noch bestätigung.

Wieso kann aber T-Mobile Dienste von Driuttanbietern sperren und O2 sagt mir "sie dürften dies lauf Bundesnetzagentur gar nicht und müssen die Beträge direkt weiterleiten".
Kann mir das einer erklären? Wenn O2 bei sowas mitspielt wechsle ich sofort zu nem andern Provider!


----------



## annvo (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi! Mich hats auch erwischt. Habe gleich gekündigt und die Bestätigung per SMS bekommen. Per Mail nochmal ne Kündigung von allem, was potenziell abonniert wurde hinterher. Hoffe da kommt noch bestätigung.
> 
> Wieso kann aber T-Mobile Dienste von Driuttanbietern sperren und O2 sagt mir "sie dürften dies lauf Bundesnetzagentur gar nicht und müssen die Beträge direkt weiterleiten".
> Kann mir das einer erklären? Wenn O2 bei sowas mitspielt wechsle ich sofort zu nem andern Provider!



Hi, ich habe inzwischen per SMS + Mail von "Greg" eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass gekündigt wurde. Mich aber gefragt, ob ich zufrieden war .
Gleich zurück gemailt, dass ich *keinerlei Dienst in Anspruch* genommen habe. _Das heißt, eigentlich habe ich doch *eine* (!!!!) SMS abgesandt_. :wall:

Mit Alice lief es entgegen der Erfahrung, die ich oben (2/09) beschrieben habe, bei *mir *gut. Alice hat sich bereit erklärt, dass ich den Betrag gekürzt überweisen kann, nachdem ich von meiner Bank eine Rückbuchung erlangt habe.
Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir den evtl. Stress wg. 4,99 € antun will (wobei ich natürlich hoffe, dass es bei dieser einmalige Forderung bleibt).
Wer weiß was da kommt, womöglich gleich Inkasso-Verfahren. 
Klar kann man das ignorieren usw., doch es kostet doch Nerven.

Man hat ja 6 Wo. Zeit, das Geld von der Bank zurückzuholen. Vielleicht sollte ich abwarten, ob von funmobilede noch mehr kommt????

Ach, ich glaub so werd ich das wohl machen.

Gruß
annvo


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der (angeblich) aus Hong Kong agierende Anbieter behauptet, dass man bei der Anmeldung auf seiner Website (funmobilede.com) mit der entsprechenden Handynummer ein Passwort dorthin gesendet bekommt. Diese ist zur Ausführung der Anmeldung in das Webportal einzugeben. Zielgruppe ist durchaus das minderjährige Volk und das braucht zu solchen Einkäufen noch keine 18 zu sein.


Das minderjährige Voilk steht aber unter besonderem Blubberschutz der Blubbertruppe aus Brüssel, wenn man davon auch nicht viel mehr mitkriegt als Blubber - fast wie bei der O2-Werbung...
EU-Kommission geht gegen Klingelton-Anbieter vor - teltarif.de News


> Die Hälfte der Angebote richte sich explizit an Kinder und Jugendliche. EU-Verbraucherschutz-Kommissarin Meglena Kuneva sagte der Zeitung: "Viel zu viele Menschen erleben kostspielige Überraschungen mit mysterösen Abrechnungen, Gebühren und Klingelton-Abos, von denen sie erst erfahren, wenn sie ihre Handy-Rechnung sehen. Wir werden jeden dieser Anbieter EU-weit verfolgen."


...aber unsere neue Verbraucherschutzministerin ist wohl genauso für ihren Job geaignert wie der Seehofer zuvor.

Man blubbert und blubbert.

PS: Im Juni ist Europawahl: www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



annvo schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe inzwischen per SMS + Mail von "Greg" eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass gekündigt wurde.
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _




Meine Tochter hat das gleich Problem. Sie hat ein Prepaid Handy unser Provider ist simply. Nach einer Werbe-SMS, die sie gelöscht hat, ging das Ganze los. Weil im April schon in der ersten Woche ihr monatliches Guthaben von 20 Euro aufgebraucht war, konnten die nichts mehr abbuchen. Am 2. Mai, gleich nach der monatlichen Aufbuchen von 20 Euro, haben die gleich 4x4,99€ kassiert und somit war ihr Guthaben auch gleich wieder aufgebraucht. Erst dadurch bin ich überhaupt darauf aufmerksam geworden. Meine Tochter ist 17 und nicht blöd. Wenn sie sagt sie hat nichts abgeschlossen dann stimmt das auch. Die Internetseite kennt sie nicht einmal. Ich habe mich - ohne Erfolg - an simply gewandt. Da bekommt man nur die Standard Antworten, dass sidie Forderungen erfüllen müsse und dass sie keine Premiumdienste sperren dürfen.
Dann hab ich noch an die Ericsson GbmH geschrieben, die haben die Email an Funmoblie weitergeleitet. Die haben dann geantwortet.....sie hätten das Abo gekündigt, die Kündigung würde noch als SMS kommen und es würden in Zukunft keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr von Funmobile an diese Handynummer versendet werden. Die Kündigungs SMS ist gekommen soweit so gut......aber gestern wurden wieder 4,99€ abgezogen heute bekam sie eine SMS, sie müsse ihr Abo erneuern.

Heute habe ich Emails geschrieben an simply, Ericsson, funmobile und zu guter letzt habe ich noch an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. Jetzt warte ich auf Antworten......mal sehen was simply zu meiner Frage nach einer neuen Handynummer schreibt.


----------



## Schmetterling (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist am 1.5. ähnliches passiert. Bin über einen IQ-Test in Facebook in die  Vertragsfalle von funmobile getappt. Mir sind bis dato "nur" 4,99€ in Rechnung gestellt worden.
Habe noch am selben Tag eine Email an funmobile geschickt:

An:
handy-klingeltone-sms.com

Funmobile 8383 Copyright Management
Funmobile 8383 Limited
29/F, One Kowloon,
No 1, Wang Yuen Street,
Kownloon Bay, Hong Kong


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


hiermit kündige und widerrufe ich, meinen vermeintlich mit ihnen Zustande gekommenen Vertrag/Abonnement fristlos.
Zudem lege ich hiermit Widerspruch gegen jegliche Forderungen ihrerseits ein.

Begründung:

Ich bestreite das Zustandekommen eines wirksamen, rechtsgültigen Vertrags mit Ihnen aus folgenden Gründen:

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich keinen – zumindest jedoch keinen kostenpflichtigen - Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen habe. 

Sollten Sie diesbezüglich andere Ansicht sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wie und wann es zu einem solchen Vertrag gekommen ist und wie Sie mich bzgl. der Widerrufsbestimmungen des Fernabsatzes belehrt und informiert haben.

Nach gründlicher in Augenscheinnahme Ihrer Homepage habe ich festgestellt, dass der Hinweis auf die entstehenden Kosten versteckt ist, dies wohl in der Absicht, unentdeckt zu bleiben. Dies erzeugt den Anschein, dass die von Ihnen angebotene Leistung unentgeltlich ist.
Weiterhin fehlt eine ausreichende Widerrufsbelehrung.
Auch sind ihre AGB nicht wirksam in den Vertrag einbezogen worden, da diese erst nach einem „vermeintlichen“ Vertragsschluss zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Zudem enthalten die AGB ungewöhnliche und damit überraschende Klauseln iSd §305 c BGB. Diese sind unwirksam.

Hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich fechte ich die eventuell abgegebene Willenserklärung wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Inhaltsirrtum, gemäß §§123, 119 II BGB an, hilfsweise kündige ich hiermit fristlos.

Falls ein Vertrag mit Ihnen dennoch Zustande gekommen sein sollte, berufe ich mich hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich auf mein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht iSd §312 d, 355 BGB. Da eine Widerrufsbelehrung nicht wirksam erfolgt ist, ist eine Widerspruchsfrist nicht entstanden. 

Ich untersage Ihnen weiterhin die Speicherung und Verwendung meiner Daten und die Weitergabe dieser an Dritte. 
Des Weiteren fordere ich Sie auf, dass im Falle des Entstehen eines Accounts dieser mit sofortiger Wirkung zu löschen und inaktivieren ist.

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf mir folgende Unterlagen im Original, bis spätestens 14. Mai 2009, zur Verfügung zu stellen:

- eine Bestätigung des Zugangs dieses Schreibens,
- den Nachweis dass ich mit ihnen einen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen habe,
- vollständige Anmeldedaten, die von mir angeblich eingetragen wurden,
- genaue Daten der Bestätigung zur Anmeldung auf ihren Seiten,
- den genauen Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung und Anmeldebestätigung,
- Nachweis der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Widerrufsbelehrung zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung,
- weiterhin einen beglaubigten Beleg des Internetproviders, der beweist, dass die angegebene IP auch aus meinem Hause stammt,
- und einen Nachweis der Handynummer inklusive der PIN-Codes unter der die Anmeldebestätigung abgegeben wurde.

Sollte ich bis zu oben genannten Datum weder eine Antwort noch die angeforderten Unterlagen erhalten haben, behalte ich mir vor rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

Zudem werde ich  Strafanzeige gegen Sie wegen des versuchten Betrugs gemäß §263, 22, 23 StGB gegen sie erstatten.
Im Falle einer Einziehung der angeblich entstandenen Kosten Ihrerseits werde ich  Anzeige wegen des vollendeten Betrugs gemäß §263 StGB gegen Sie erstatten.
Für die mir aus diesem Schreiben entstandenen und darüber hinausgehenden Kosten mache ich Sie haftbar.
Zudem werde ich die zuständigen Behörden und Verbraucherschutzzentralen informieren.

Von Drohungen mit einer unberechtigten  Strafanzeige und/oder einer unzulässigen Eintragung dieser bestrittenen Forderung bei der Schufa sollten sie Abstand nehmen, da ich mir ansonsten weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vorbehalte.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Das Ganze habe ich dann auch gleich meinem Handyanbieter T-Mobile geschickt mit der Aufforderung Zahlungsforderungen dieses Anbieters nicht nachzukommen.

Letzte Woche erhielt ich dann von T-Mobile einen Brief, dass der Drittanbieter Ericsson IPX AB sei und dass ich mit diesen direkt in Kontakt treten solle. Des Weiteren werde eine kostenfreie Sperre für alle Drittanbieter eingerichtet (wirksam ab dem 5.5.).
Sollte ich der Zahlung nicht nachkommen würde ein Mahnlauf durchgeführt werden, welcher auch zur Betreibung durch ein Inkassobüro führen kann.

ich habe daraufhin heute morgen den Kundenservice von T-Mobile angerufen. Die Kundenberaterin fing auf einmal an eine Lügenstory aufzutischen, von wegen ihr wäre das ja auch passiert, sie wäre bei Eplus (eine T-Mobile-Beraterin ist bei Eplus???) und bei ihr werden schon seit 6Monaten Beträge abgebucht. Aber Eplus würde ihr überhaupt nicht entgegen kommen und ich könnte ja von Glück reden, dass T-Mobile mir wenigstens diese Sperre eingerichtet hat. Sie würde ja auch nicht zahlen, aber bei ihr käme ja noch dazu, dass der Vertrag bei Eplus gar nicht auf sie läuft sondern auf ihre Freundin (alles klar!!!). Ihre Freundin hat Angst vor der Schufa, deswegen würde sie zahlen. Dazu würde sie mir auch raten. T-Mobile könne schließlich nichts dazu. Wenn ich der Zahlung des Drittanbieters nicht nachkäme, gäbe es für jedes Mahnschreiben eien Zusatzgebühr in Höhe von 8€.

Die Kundenberaterin wollte mir da echt Angst  bzw. ein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Ich habe dann so getan als ob ich sie ernst nehmen würde und habe nachdem ich aufgelegt habe nochmal angerufen in der Hoffnung auf einen anderen Kundenberater, da mir diese Masche der T-Mobile-Kundenberaterin mehr als fragwürdig schien.
Der 2. Kundenberater entschuldigte sich vielmals für das Verhalten seiner Kollegin und versprach mir eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 5€ als Entschädigung für eine inkompetente Beratung. Er riet mir bei der Polizei  Strafanzeige zu erstatten und dann in einem weiteren Schreiben an T-Mobile mit Bezug auf die  Anzeige die Zahlung zu verweigern. Er glaube, dass T-Mobile mir da entgegen kommen würde, wenn Ericcson straffällig ist.
Zudem hätte man die Sperre nur für einen Monat gemacht, er würde das jetzt nachrüsten, damit auch im nächsten Monat keine Drittanbieter Forderungen an mich stellen könnten.

Ich werde jetzt gleich zur Polizei gehen und  Strafanzeige gegen ALLE Beteiligten in dieser Sache erstatten, d.h. auch gegen T-Mobile!! Die Masche der 1. Kundenberaterin zeigt doch, dass die da auch mit unter einer Decke stecken.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich als T-Mobile-Kunde dafür gerade stehen muss, dass T-Mobile mit unseriösen Drittanbietern Kooperationen abschließt!! Und dann zu guter letzt den Kunden am Telefon auch noch für dumm verkauft!!!

Ich werde mich jetzt mal erkundigen wie das mit dem Gebrauch des Sonderkündigungsrechts aussieht. Sollte T-Mobile mir nicht entgegen kommen werde ich meinen Vertrag (bin seit 10 Jahren Kunde!!!) mit sofortiger Wirksamkeit kündigen und den Anbieter wechseln.

Falls es etwas Neues gibt werde ich es hier im Forum bekanntgeben!

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo Schmetterling,

mir ist genau dasselbe passiert. Könntest du mir sagen an welche E-Mail Adressen du das geschickt hast?


Viele Grüße
Sabrina


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

@ Sabrina, du hast doch Internet? Gehe doch mal auf deren Website und folge den Schritten zur Abmeldung, wie es dort beschrieben ist oder in der kleinen Grafik in meinem letzten Posting #27.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum da gern so rumgeeiert wird, obwohl dieser Anbieter ja scheinbar des Rätsels Lösung veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Sabrina, du hast doch Internet? Gehe doch mal auf deren Website und folge den Schritten zur Abmeldung, wie es dort beschrieben ist oder in der kleinen Grafik in meinem letzten Posting #27.
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum da gern so rumgeeiert wird, obwohl dieser Anbieter ja scheinbar des Rätsels Lösung veröffentlicht hat.



Wie meinst du den letzten Satz?

LG Sabrina


----------



## Schmetterling (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo Sabrina,

ich habe die Email an folgende Adresse geschickt:

'[email protected]'

Du musst allerdings noch deinen Namen einfügen:

.... hiermit kündige und widerrufe ich,

Sabrina X
Tel.: xxxx
eMail.: xxxx

meinen vermeintlich mit ihnen Zustande .....

Ich habe KEINE Stop-SMS verschickt, da jede SMS die man verschickt kostenpflichtig ist.
Ruf deinen Handybetreiber an und laß eine sofortige Sperre für alle Drittanbieter einrichten und sende folgendes Schreiben an Deinen Handyanbieter: (Kopie des Schreibens an Funmobile ebenso) 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bitte ich Sie, wie bereits telefonisch mit ihnen besprochen, mit folgendem Anbieter: 

Funmobile 8383 Copyright Management
Funmobile 8383 Limited
29/F, One Kowloon,
No 1, Wang Yuen Street,
Kownloon Bay, Hong Kong
Website: handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Laden Sie Oberste Einkanalige Klingeltöne, Polyphone Klingeltöne, Wahre Klingeltöne, Tapeten, Bewegliche Spiele, Handysbildschirmschoner 

mit sofortiger Wirkung auch für die Zukunft keine Forderungen zu begleichen bzw. diesem Ansprüche gegen mich einzuräumen.
Anbei übersende ich ihnen das Schreiben, welches ich auch dem oben genannten Anbieter zugesendet habe.
Dieses Schreiben enthält eine Begründung weshalb eine Forderung gegen mich nicht besteht.
Ich bitte sie um eine schriftliche Bestätigung dieses Schreibens an die obige Postadresse.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ich habe eben mit der Polizei telefoniert, morgen früh wird die Anzeige aufgenommen. Die Polizei ist an bisherigen ermittelten Infos interessiert, d.h. ich werde ihnen auch von diesem Forum mitteilen. Mal sehen ob es etwas bringt.

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Vielen Dank Schmetterling!

Ich habe gerade mit meinem Anbieter (T-Mobile) telefoniert und die Kundenberaterin hat mir sofort den Jugendschutz eingerichtet. Allerdings kann man dann weder MMS verschicken noch empfangen, aber da ich sowas eh nicht mache ist mir das egal. Außerdem meinte sie zu mir, dass ich nur den Rechnungsbetrag von T-Mobile zahlen muss, aber nicht die der Drittanbieter.

LG Sabrina


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo Sabrina,

die Kundenberaterin hat Dir gesagt dass Du nur den T-Mobile-Teil zahlen musst?

Ich möchte Dich jetzt nicht beunruhigen, aber ich hab von T-Mobile schriftlich erhalten, dass wenn ich nur den T-Mobile-Betrag zahle ein Mahnlauf durchgeführt wird. Zu einer Sperrung des Telefons würde es aber nicht kommen, solange ich den T-Mobile Anteil pünktlich überweise.

Ist ja toll, dass die sich in ihrem Laden nicht darüber einig sind.

Ich werde sobald die Rechnung kommt, aber trotzdem nur den T-Mobile-Anteil überweisen. Da laß ich es echt auf nen Mahnlauf ankommen. Bin ja rechtschutzversichert!

Also nicht einschüchtern lassen und zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten!!!

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat das gleich Problem. Sie hat ein Prepaid Handy unser Provider ist simply. Nach einer Werbe-SMS, die sie gelöscht hat, ging das Ganze los. Weil im April schon in der ersten Woche ihr monatliches Guthaben von 20 Euro aufgebraucht war, konnten die nichts mehr abbuchen. Am 2. Mai, gleich nach der monatlichen Aufbuchen von 20 Euro, haben die gleich 4x4,99€ kassiert und somit war ihr Guthaben auch gleich wieder aufgebraucht. Erst dadurch bin ich überhaupt darauf aufmerksam geworden. Meine Tochter ist 17 und nicht blöd. Wenn sie sagt sie hat nichts abgeschlossen dann stimmt das auch. Die Internetseite kennt sie nicht einmal. Ich habe mich - ohne Erfolg - an simply gewandt. Da bekommt man nur die Standard Antworten, dass sidie Forderungen erfüllen müsse und dass sie keine Premiumdienste sperren dürfen.
> Dann hab ich noch an die Ericsson GbmH geschrieben, die haben die Email an Funmoblie weitergeleitet. Die haben dann geantwortet.....sie hätten das Abo gekündigt, die Kündigung würde noch als SMS kommen und es würden in Zukunft keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr von Funmobile an diese Handynummer versendet werden. Die Kündigungs SMS ist gekommen soweit so gut......aber gestern wurden wieder 4,99€ abgezogen heute bekam sie eine SMS, sie müsse ihr Abo erneuern.
> 
> Heute habe ich Emails geschrieben an simply, Ericsson, funmobile und zu guter letzt habe ich noch an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben. Jetzt warte ich auf Antworten......mal sehen was simply zu meiner Frage nach einer neuen Handynummer schreibt.



Der Rufnummerwechsel würde mich 30,72€ kosten....die spinnen wohl. Kündige ich und schließe anschießend einen neuen Vertrag ab, dann bekomme ich dagegen noch ein Gesprächsguthaben.
Von Funmobile habe ich wieder die gleiche Mail bekommen, von wegen, das Abo wäre jetzt gekündigt und es würden keine SMS Nachrichten mehr kommen. Ich werde den Vertrag kündigen, wenn am kommenden Samstag wieder Geld abgebucht wird. Aber es lohnt wohl nicht, sich einen neuen Anbieter zu suchen, denn wenn es Probleme gibt, dann sind ja doch alle gleich.


----------



## Nana (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich habe hier schon zwei Posts (unregistriert) geschrieben. Ich bin die "simply-Kundin" 

Also ich habe jetzt noch mal meine Tochter gebeten, STOP PL an die 88077 zu senden. Angeblich wurde ja das Abo schon gestoppt - auf meine Email hin. Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte wohl als Antwort jetzt kommen müssen, das sie kein Abo bei funmobile hat. Statt dessen kam als Antwort, dass das Abo gestoppt wurde. Also lief das Abo doch immer noch weiter oder sehe ich das falsch? Vielleicht geht es ja auch nur, wenn man die Antwort per SMS schickt. Vielleicht sind die aber auch so dreist, dass die das Abo einfach immer wieder neu einrichten, um die "Kuh immer weiter zu melken". Wenn das so ist, dann hilft wirklich nur die Änderung der Handynummer oder der Providerwechsel (ohne Rufnummermitnahme)


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Also ich habe jetzt auch einfach sofort Strafanzeige auch gegen Facebook erhoben. Das geht ja nicht. Seitwann machen die denn sowas? Man bekommt ständig irgendwelche Einladungen von Freunden. Das ist ja irreführend!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo zusammen,

auch hier noch ein weiterer dummer Facebook User, der vermeintlich das SMS Abo abgeschlossen hat.

Ich habe bereits auf der Homepage meine Nummer gelöscht und daraufhin eine SMS von 50555 eine SMS bekommen mit der Info:
"Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist gelöscht. Sende HITS an 50555......"

Nach Lesen der Forumsbeiträge habe ich heute nochmal eine SMS an 50555 geschickt mit STOP SPLASH und daraufhin folgende SMS bekommen:
"Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen. Hilfe unter: 01805 905180"

Hoffe damit hat sich jetzt alles geklärt, werde aber vorsichtshalber nochmal bei O2 anrufen.
Um die 4,99 EUR (hoffentlich!) einmalig komme ich aber nicht drumrum ?

VG Vivien


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

ich verweiss da mal auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57626-fall-bei-facebook-com.html was eigendlich Falle heissen sollte, Anfang 04.2009 geschrieben.

Die Dienst kommen nicht von facebook, sondern von deren Werbern.
Diese drittanbieter nutzen das facebookdesign, um User in die Handyfalle zu locken. Die Preisangabe findet ihr, wenn ihr bei der handynummerneingabe ganz nach unten scrollt. dort steht dauch welchen STopabo-Spruch man verwenden soll zum kündigen.

Sobald ihr auf diesen IQ-Test klickt, seit ihr nichtmahr auf der facebook-Seite, ist euch das aufgefallen? 
Seit neustem sieht der test facebook noch ähnlicher, erschreckenderweise werden auch gezielt namen und Bilder aus der Freundesliste verwendet.

Achtung, aktualisiert mal den Bildschin (F5) ein paar mal, und ihr sehr wie sich die Bilder ändern. manchmal bugt es etwas und es erscheinen die selben bildern mit anderen namen.

*mein Tip, schreibt an eure facebook-freunde, dass dieser IQ-Test zu einer Abzock-SMS-Falle führt, um nich noch mehr Opfer zu **bekommen. *


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Na Super ich bin der nächste Idiot !
Hab mir auch nox dabei gedacht !
Bin vodafone Kunde, und super da erreiche ich momentan keinen unnter der Hotline, könnte kotzen!

Sowas kann ich jetzt auch richtig gebrauchen, hab jetzt stop an die Piss Nr. geschickt.
Bestätigung bekommen: Dein IQ Tips Clubabo ist gelöscht.Sende Hits an...

Hab ich jetzt noch mehr Abos, muss ich noch mehr Antworten schreiben ?! 
muss ich die blöden 5 Euro bezahlen , würde sie auch zurück gehen lassen!

Hab gleich online unter Vodafone geguckt, da steht das unter Abos:

Betrag 4,99 : Status inaktiv; Datum: 12.05.09 22:38 Uhr ; Ende der Laufzeit 12.05.09 00:00

mich ärgert das auch das ich bei Vodafone keinen erreiche die haben doch 24 Std. Service u das ist ein Notfall!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Die Dienst kommen nicht von facebook, sondern von deren Werbern.
> Diese drittanbieter nutzen das facebookdesign, um User in die Handyfalle zu locken.


Die Erlaubnis zum Zugriff auf die Freunde erfolgt aber noch bei facebook. Allein das ist skandalös und man sollte daher eine Warnung *vor Facebook *machen.

---

Edit: Ich habe gerade mehrere sogenannter "Applikationen" ausprobiert - diese Frage kommt bei sehr vielen dieser "Applikationen". Ich hätte ja gerne erfahren, wer denn nun den Test dort gemacht hat (die Applikationen sind ja bestimmten Firmen zugeordnet)

Leider war das so ohne weitere Infos nicht möglich 
Es gibt einen "IQ Challenge"-Test, über den es mehrere Beschwerden in Englisch gibt ("man muß eine Handynummer eingeben, lest das Kleingedruckte, die wollen dir was aufs Auge drücken") - den haben zwei Armenier eingestellt. Wer bei facebook unterwegs ist, und wem da was auffällt, der soll es bitte genau dokumentieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

So hab jetzt endlich mal bei Vodafone jemanden erreicht !

Toll auch die können nix machen, hallo wo leben wir denn gehts nioch, nicht das ich stinkesauer bin über die 5 Euro für die eigene dummheit! Nein! nicht das die das ganze jetzt immer lustig aktivieren, bin so sauer, könnte kotzen!

Gibts bei jemanden schon was neues bezügl. Stop SMS, ist noch was nachgekommen von dem Scheiß?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*Reaktion von Facebook*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin bei Facebook auf den IQ-Test reigenfallen. Der SMS-Anbieter sitzt in Hong Kong, da istwohl nichts zu machen. Facebook hat auch keine Niederlassung in Deutschland, aber ich habe ein wenig gegooglet und den zuständigen Manager für das Auslandsgeschäft gefunden und ihm den Fall per Mail geschildert. Erstaunlicherweise hat er nach 2 Stunden geantwortet und um Details gebeten. Habe ihm Screenshots und URL der IQ-Test-Seite geschrieben.

Habe das Abo IQ-Tipp gekündigt (per SMS). Warum ich angeblich noch eines von Ericsson habe, ist mir schleierhaft.

WICHTIG! Auf keinen Fall die Rechnung zahlen, sondern direkt bei Eurem Provider anrufen. NICHT in Kundencenter, sondern direkt in der Pressestelle. Und denen nicht nur juristisch drohen, sondern mit der Presse. Nutzt Eure Kontakte zur lokalen Zeitung, überregionalen Presse oder zum Radio und Fernsehen. 
Auch weiter drohen, die Einzugsermächtigung zu widerrufen und den Betrag gekürzt um die Abo-Gebühren zu überweisen. 
Dann müssen die das Mahnverfahren beschreiten und dort beweisen, dass ein rechtmäßier Abovertrag zustande gekommen ist - was unmöglich sein dürfte.

Postet weiterhin auf Facebook und in Foren.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Wie Geil hab ne Mail formuliert, die Care Emailadresse funktioniert nicht, kommt immer zurück!
Hab jetzt ne Mail an die 2 anderen Adressen geschickt ( Biz... und über vodafone an [email protected] ) Was für ein Scheiß ! Hab das jetzt auch online gesperrt mit diesem scheiß handy bezahlen ! Katastrophe ! sperre das auch gleich bei meiner Mutter, nicht das die im Netz auch noch rein fällt !

Ah, bin sauer , sollte jetzt eigentl. schlafen und mich hier nicht um so einen scheiß kümmern, das muss eigentl. wieder ins Fernsehen!

Habe jetzt auch Angst für die 5 Euro was zu mnutzen das man wenigstens ein Spiel hat oder so , sonst verlängert man den scheiß nur !


----------



## Schmetterling (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

mein Stand der Dinge:

ich habe gestern bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gegen Funmobile und Ericsson wegen gemeinschaftlichen (versuchten) Betrugs erstattet.

Laut der SMS, die ich bekommen habe, hätte ich ein Abo bei Funmobile abgeschlossen. Mein Handyanbieter T-Mobile hat aber Ericsson als Drittanbieter ermittelt. Womöglich hängen die beiden zusammen. War ja auch schon mehrmals in diesem Forum im Gespräch.

Umso mehr Firmen in der Kette zwischen dem vermeintlichen Kunden und dem Kassierer stehen, desto komplizierter ist das Ganze auch nachzuvollziehen.

Ich habe bei der polizeilichen Vernehmung auch dieses Forum hier angegeben, um auf weitere Geschädigte aufmerksam zu machen.

*Umso mehr Geschädigte Anzeige erstatten, desto mehr Aufsehen wird erregt!!! Also auf zur Polizei!!!*

T-Mobile hat mir schriftlich mit einem Mahnlauf gedroht. Die Mitarbeiter des Kundenservice sind sich nicht einig. Einmal heißt es, überweisen Sie den Betrag sonst droht ihnen ein Mahnlauf, dann hieß es gestern wieder: Überweisen Sie nur den Telefonrechnungsanteil.

Nunja, ich werde jetzt auf die nächste Rechnung warten, kommt vorraussichtlich erst Mitte Juni (das Abo hätte ich am 1. Mai abgeschlossen). Ich werd dann nur den Telefonanteil überweisen und dann schauen wir mal was passiert.

Sollte T-Mobile tatsächlich einen Mahnlauf starten oder sogar ein Inkassobüro hinzuziehen werde ich mich mal bei der Akte und SternTV melden. Das müsste bestimmt medienwirksam genug sein, wenn T-Mobile durch Betrug entstandene Gebühren mittels Inkassobüro eintreibt!!

Und BILD-Zeitung gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ja es ist unglaublich wenn man bedenkt wie viele reinfallen und jeder " muss 5 " Euro zahlen, die sind ja reich! BeiV und Konsorten wär ich auch dabei !


----------



## Majoschi (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja es ist unglaublich wenn man bedenkt wie viele reinfallen und jeder " muss 5 " Euro zahlen, die sind ja reich! BeiV und Konsorten wär ich auch dabei !


 
ich weiss, die Sache ist nicht lustig, aber dass man mit ein IQ-Test reingelegt wird, find ich schonwieder witzig :scherzkeks:
Besser geeignet wäre eigendlich ein Sehtest, ob man auch ja das Kleingedruckte liest.

und jetzt ein Frage, die sich jeder reingefallene mal selbst stellen sollte:

*Warum zum Geier macht man im Internet einen IQ-Test, und soll dann das Ergebnis auf das Handy bekommen?*

freu mich auf eure Selbsterkenntniss,
mfG Majo

P.S. Meine auf den Test reingefallene Herzallerliebste hat mich nach dieser Frage mit nem hausschuh beworfen, also volle Deckung!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Majoschi schrieb:


> ich weiss, die Sache ist nicht lustig, aber dass man mit ein IQ-Test reingelegt wird, find ich schonwieder witzig


Uuuuuralter Trick...


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Seite www.mein-iq.xxx besuche, führt mich jeder link zur selben Seite und ohne dass ich etwas bestätigen kann, installiert sich ein Programm und verändert meine Starteinstellungen.


20.2.2004
30.3.2005
24.8.2006
6.8.2007

alle Jahre wieder... dies als Trost für alle Betroffenen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!

Bringen diese "STOP" sms was????????


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!


Es gibt ein großes Problem dabei. Niemand von den Admin/Mods wird  Geld zum Fenster rausschmeissen um den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Meldungen zu prüfen.

Da es aber anders nicht nachzuvollziehen wäre, erfolgt das Befolgen der Ratschläge auf eigenes  Risiko.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,



 T-Mobile könne schließlich nichts dazu. Wenn ich der Zahlung des Drittanbieters nicht nachkäme, gäbe es für jedes Mahnschreiben eien Zusatzgebühr in Höhe von 8€.


Also die Geschichte von der Kundenbetreuerin ist der Hammer. Interessant ist, dass Mahngebühren nicht angemahnt werden dürfen. Soll heißen- die 8 Euro nicht bezahlen. Solange das Unternehmen selbst anmahnt, müssen Kosten dafür nicht übernommen werden.
Sowas dürfen, soweit ich weiß, Behörden. Firmen aber nicht 

-> 8 Euro gespart. Tadadaaa.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hey Leute, ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen und könnte mich soooooooo ärgern, nicht könnte, ich tue es. 

Also ich hab gestern auch die STOP sms an die 50555 gesendet, woraufhin kam: " Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist geloescht." War mir ja nicht sicher, ob es wirklich geklappt habt. Bin auf die Seite handy-klingeltone-sms.com gegangen und kam leider mit meinen Daten rein, also mit dieser tollen PIN welches dir zugesendet haben...( 
Hab dann an [email protected] eine e-Mail geschrieben, dass ich so dumm war und auf ihr Trick reingefallen bin, dass ich die sms an 50555 geschrieben hab, aber das sie mir auf jeden Fall nochmal eine Bestätigung schicken sollen, dass alles vorbei ist. Daraufhin hab ich heute morgen folgende sms erhalten: " Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen. Hilfe unter:01805905180". 
Also ich denke es hat sich damit erledigt, HOFFENTLICH.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Also bei mir wars auch so, ausser das die mail an care... immer zurückkam und ich dann über den Vodafone Abo Account nochmal Dampf abgelassen hat! Allerdings kam auch nur die Mail mit gelöscht / Automatisierte Mail schätze ich! Also auf jedenfall die STOP SMS schicken!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich war leider auch so blöd, bzw. so voll und hab mal auf das Quiz geklickt, weil ich ned gerafft hab, dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine Facebokk Applikation handelt. Nach dem Mist kamen die Üblichen SMS über 50555 und eine über 6 ..... ich habe natürlich direkt gekündigt mi Stop IQ und zur Vorsicht nochmal mit Stop Splash zudem eine E-Mail an Ericsson und Handy-Klingektone.com. Ich hoffe ds ich jetzt nur die 5 € Lehrgeld bezahle und nicht wie bei Bob Online 60 oder mehr...... kann mir einer Sagen ob das nun ausreicht? Ich werde bei O2 zudem eine Sperre für Mehrwertdienste beantragen.

Gruß

Gnotschi


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Update: Ich habe soeben mit O2 telefoniert. Dort sagte man mir, dass man diese Mehrwertdienste nicht sperren kann aus technischen Gründen. Man aber an der Arbeit ist dies zu verwirklichen. Auf Anfrage wie es mit den Abos aussieht stand drinnen, dass ich 5 € heute belastet bekomme und das Abo morgen ausläuft. Ansonsten stehen keine weiteren Abo´s drinnen. O2 hat sich bereit erklärt ohne große umschweife mir diese 5 € gutzuschreiben. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2009)

Suuuuper...und ich bin dann wohl die nächste, bitte!!!!

Was ein scheiss, normalerweise passiert das doch eben nur anderen Leuten im Fernseh bei Stern-TV oder Akte....prima, aber offenbar ist es ganz leicht....

Also habe jetzt auch diese SMS geschickt und eine Email an die angegebene Adresse. Jetzt werde ich dann auch mal O2 kontaktieren was das soll und wie es mit der Rechnung aussieht, bevor ich mir hier auch meinen Sonntag verderben lasse.

*ärger*
Es schimpft vor sich hin, 

Yvonne


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Also, bin auch drauf reingefallen...so ne Scheisse! Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja.

Hab die STOP Sms geschickt und auch die "Ihr Abonnement ist gekündigt"  als Antwort erhalten.

Hab zusätzlich noch beim O2 Kundendienst angerufen der das Abo in meinem Konto schon sehen konnte. Die Frau meinte, das ich die Bestätiguns SmS für die Kündigung auf keinen Fall löschen sollte,da das mein Beweis sei, dass der Vertrag auch wirklich gekündigt worden ist.
ich hoffe, der Fall ist damit erledigt...

Viele Grüße,
Aurora


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

hallo mir ist es auch passiert! ich habe eine sms mit "stop" gesendet und da kam auch schon die antwort "dein iq tips club-abo ist gelöscht" die haben mir 2 oder 3 mal 4,95 abgezogen und die internetseite die angegeneb ist, gibt es NICHT. ich hoffe es ist jetzt echt vorbei. lasst mich wissen ob es bei euch geklappt hat.

lg nelly


----------



## Majoschi (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

mal ne blöde Frage, da viel nun über Facebook.com in das Abo geschlittert sind... hat sich schonmal jemand bei dem Verein über die dreisten Machenschaften seiner Werber beschwert?

werd mich mal bei facebook anmelden, denn finden keine direkte Kontaktmailadresse.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ja ich bin grad auch darauf reingefallen, nur leider kann meine StOP SMS nicht übermittelt werden. Hab auch eine Email hingeschickt....vor dem Anruf an den Kundendienst dieser Seite schreck ich aber noch zurück, da ich nicht weiß wie teuer das vom Handy aus wieder wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich versteh nciht, wieso ich diese STOP sms nicht verschicken kann, ich hab das jetzt schon über 20 mal probiert...gibts da irgendein geheimnis?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

So auch ich habe grad bei dieser Hotline 01805905180 angerufen und mein kürzlich versehentliches Abo löschen lassen, hab auch gleich eine Bestättigungs- SMS erhalten und hoffe das wars jetzt. Die 4,99€ muss ich aber dennoch bezahlen. So nun heißt es abwarten und schauen ob das alles funktioniert hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

bekommt man nur dieses ABO wenn man deren SMS PIN bestätigt`?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bekommt man nur dieses ABO wenn man deren SMS PIN bestätigt`?


So jedenfalls erklärt die Firma Ericsson-IPX ihr Abrechnungsmodell (oder was meinst du mit "deren"?). 
Das ist also eine ähnlich faire Geschichte wie damals die Dialer. 
_Niemals_ war es dort möglich, zu tricksen, _immer_ lief alles _höchst seriös_ ab. Theoretisch.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Man bekommt ja eine SMS mit einem Code, diesen CODE soll man bei Facebook bestätigen umd das IQ Ergebniss zubekommen. Was aber wenn man diesen Code nicht bestätigt?


----------



## Majoschi (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Man bekommt ja eine SMS mit einem Code, diesen CODE soll man bei Facebook bestätigen umd das IQ Ergebniss zubekommen. Was aber wenn man diesen Code nicht bestätigt?


 
ohne Codeeingabe kein Abo, das ist deren Art der "Sicherheitsabfrage", da ja nur du diesen absolut sicheren 4stelligen Code auf deinem Handy bekommen hast. Gleichzeitig aktivierst du mit der Codebestätigung das Abo, ohne auch nur eine SMS von deinem handy verschickt zu haben. ob das so ursprünglich vorgesehen war ist zu bezweifeln, was sagt denn das Gesetz dazu?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Majoschi schrieb:


> ohne Codeeingabe kein Abo, das ist deren Art der "Sicherheitsabfrage", da ja nur du diesen absolut sicheren 4stelligen Code auf deinem Handy bekommen hast. Gleichzeitig aktivierst du mit der Codebestätigung das Abo, ohne auch nur eine SMS von deinem handy verschickt zu haben. ob das so ursprünglich vorgesehen war ist zu bezweifeln, was sagt denn das Gesetz dazu?



Weil ich so eine SMS auf meine Nr. bekommen habe und ich selbst nie bei so einem IQ Test mitgemacht habe. Nach mehreren googeln kam ich ich dann auf die Seite. Bestimmt hat jemand meine Nr, angegeben! Da kann ich ja beruhigt sein, wenn ich den Code nicht verwendet habe.


----------



## Majoschi (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

müsstest du eigendlich sein können, denn wer hat schon die langeweile alle "absolut narrensicherren" Codes von .... bis .... auszuprobieren?

zumindest solltest du eine "dein Abo ist aktiviert"-Überraschungs-SMS bekommen, wenn das Abo läuft.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hey leute

also ich bin ja sonst nicht blöd, aber bei einem IQ-test auf so ein paar beschissene arschl**** reinzufallen ist schön deluxe oder?  naja regt euch nicht auf, das ganze ist alles halb so schlimm. das mit der stop splash sms an 50555 funktioniert, man meldet sich dadurch sofort ab.

AUF KEINEN fall sollte man nachdem man diese sms geschickt hat noch mal im internet auf denen ihrer seite [noparse]www.handy-klingeltöne[/noparse] usw nochmal seine nummer eingeben! 
Wenn man sicher gehen will, kann man die dortige 01805 nummer anrufen (unter kontaktieren sie uns auf der webseite). man zahlt zwar vom festnetz nochmal 14cent pro minute, aber die bestätigen dir dann ob das mit der sms geklappt hat. 4,99 musst du aber leider in jedem fall zahlen.

Mein Anruf vorher bei o2 war zwar in bezug darauf, ob man das schon einsehen könnte in meinem konto, erfolglos, aber die beraterin hat mir versichert dass wenn die 4,99 auf meiner erchnung beim nächsten rechnungslauf erscheinen, ich mich wieder melden soll und das würde mir dann gut geschrieben. hab von anderer seite gehört dass die das dann auch wirklich machen.

man kann nur daraus lernen!!!!! vorsicht idt die mutter der porzellankiste!!! niemals irgenwo handynummer einegben und irgeneinen blöden code bestätigen! 

allerdings muss ich im moment über meine eigene dummheit fast lachen 

schönen tag euch noch
anne


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls bei Funmobile gekündigt. Ging Problemlos unter Rufnummer 01805-0088078.



War die Handynummer bei der Kundigung per Hotline nochmal gefragt? Die haben mir gesagt, dass alles schon störniert ist. Ich habe bis jetzt kein sms-bestätigung bekommen. 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Habe jetzt bei meinem Anbieter die Drittanbieter sperren lassen, jetzt kann mir nichts mehr passieren, jetzt können keine Abo´s über meine nr. laufen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bei meinem Anbieter die Drittanbieter sperren lassen, jetzt kann mir nichts mehr passieren, jetzt können keine Abo´s über meine nr. laufen



Bei welche MobilePhone-Anbieter bist du? Das kann man leider bei o2 nicht machen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hi,
ich habe ein Xtra Handy von T-Mobile. Ich habe nun seit Tagen meinen "Kontostand" aufm Handy kontrolliert und mir wurden auch diese 4,99€ abgezogen. Habe nun auf euren Rat gehört und diese SMS geschickt und bekam die Antwort: "Abo gelöscht". Wollte dann noch eine Mail schicken, aber die kommt immer zurück. 

Ich hoffe, dass das Thema mit der STOP SPLASH SMS erledigt ist und die keine 5€ mehr abziehen!! Ich könnt mir echt in Ar... beissen!! *ggrrr*
Facebook wird noch das passende von mir zuhören bekommen.
Gruß
A.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

was passiert wenn man nur eine karte hat und keinen vertrag?habe jetzt diese stop sms abgeschickt und hoffe das die sache damit gegessen ist 
echt schön blöd gewesen...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericcson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> War die Handynummer bei der Kundigung per Hotline nochmal gefragt? Die haben mir gesagt, dass alles schon störniert ist. Ich habe bis jetzt kein sms-bestätigung bekommen.
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Ich habe den Hotline angeruft und das Abo gekündigt. Bestätigung-SMS habe ich auch bis jetzt noch bekommen. Die Frau meint, es liegt an o2 wieso das SMS noch nicht angekommen ist. 

Wie ist es bei euch (die SMS-Bestätigung) bekommen. Habt ihr auch o2? 

Ich hoffe, ich muss nur die erste 4,99 euro bezahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

[offtopic]
Sony Ericsson: Wir brauchen mindestens 100 Millionen Euro - Golem.de


----------



## Funny:) (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich habe ebenfalls diesen test bei facebook gemacht und erst jetzt wo ich es nochmal angeguckt habe gesehen dass unten auf der seite bedingungen gestellt sind die man aber weder bestädigen muss noch gleich sieht..ich habe dann eine sms mit 'STOP' an die 50555 und an die 66245 geschickt einmal hab ich eine sms bekommen dass ich da kein abo besitze und einmal hab ich einen link zu meine aboverwaltung bekommen wo stand dass zur zeit keine abos laufen.. kennt sich wer damit aus und kann mir sagen ob das damit gelaufen ist?!
Liebe Grüße♥
Eure Funny


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Huhu, ich hab grad voll schiss dass ich da jetzt auch son ding anne backen habe, habe da auch so eine sms bekommen, kannte die seite nicht, und meine freundin wollte mir kostenlos ne sms schreiben hat nicuht funktioniert habe so ein ding bekommen, dachte ich würde die sms dann auf dem bildschirm erkennen könne, weil das bei mms auch so ist, 

Gratis-Nachr
Passwort: [email protected] oder antworte START Du Hast Es Fast Geschafft!
Sms"START" to 88077 fur Euro4.99/woche
CS:01805 00 88 0 78

das stand dort drin, ich habe die sms nicht zu ende gelesen egahtb, nur den link, den hab ich daraufhin eingegeben, dann kam 

"Sie sind dabei, sich bei der Website "www.funmobile.com" mit dem Benutzernamen "????" anzumelden, aber die Website benötigt keine Authentifizierung. Dies könnte ein Versuch sein, Sie zu täuschen.

Soll die Website "www.funmobile.com" wirklich aufgerufen werden?

Unglücklicherweise habe ich auf ja gedrückt, weil ich eben dachte die sms von meiner freundin lesen zu können...-.-

meine frage was jetzt passiert 

eine sms hab ich noch nicht bekommen... 40 min sind seitdem vergangen.... bitte um hilfe 
is da jetzt i.was eingerichtet oder so...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei welche MobilePhone-Anbieter bist du? Das kann man leider bei o2 nicht machen lassen.



Bei t-mobile!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

also ich hab nirgendwo einen Test oder abo gemacht,da bin ich mir echt sicher, soll ich auch ne Anzeige machen dagegen? Habs leider erst nach 4 Monaten gemerkt,heisst 80 € hat mich das gekostet,vielleicht hat ein anderer me
mine Handynummer angegeben ? Echt ne Frechheit Gruss Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

So ein Mist - gehöre auch zu den Intelligenzbolzen. Habe heute auch bei dem Test bei Facebook mitgemacht. Wurde auch mit dem IQ Test gelockt, dass alle meine Freunde schon teilgenommen haben, deshalb dachte ich ist seriös. War echt geschockt, als ich dann kurz nach der Eingabe des Handycodes weitere 3 SMS bekommen habe. Eine davon war "Ihr Service SMS Abo 50555 (4,99 Euro/ Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet". Habe dann die SMS mit STOP an die 50555 gesendet und paar Minuten später die SMS bekommen mit "Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist geloescht. Sende HITS an....bla bla". Hab sicherheitshalber noch zwei Kündigungsmails an die [email protected] geschickt. Bis jetzt aber noch nix gehört. Bin sonst echt auch vorsichtig bei solchen Dingen - aber hab nicht gelesen von Abo etc. 
Bei O2 hab ich auch angerufen. Meinten da könnten sie garnix machen. Der Vertrag liefe immer 30 Tage - also quasi 4 Wochen!!!! Kann ja wohl nicht sein, oder??? Bei jedem Haustürgeschäft habe ich doch Wiederrufsrecht, dann wohl erst recht bei Kaufverträgen im Internet!!! Habe noch eine weitere EMail an O2 gesendet, dass ich keinerlei Rechnung von diesem Drittanbieter bezahlen werde...mal sehen.
Werde auf jeden Fall wie Schmetterling auch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen - auch gegen Facebook wg Mittäterschaft. Mein Sonntag ist jedenfalls definitiv gelaufen :-((( Könnt mir wegen meiner Dummheit echt in Arsch beissen - so ärgert mich das.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo...
habe auch diese ominöse Anwendung bei Facebook gemacht. 
Facebook will nun alle Daten diesbzgl von mir wissen; ich hoffe, ihr habt das auch gemeldet!?

Sind zwar nur 4,99 Euro, aber ich werde das so nicht stehen lassen. 
Der Anbieter der Anwendung meldet sich auf e-mails nicht; ich werde diese 4,99 Euro definitiv nicht zahlen; da kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Wer sich mit Recht ein wenig auskennt, weiß, dass dazu zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen notwendig sind. Und die habe ich selbst konkludent NICHT abgegeben, nur weil ich meine Handy-Nr. ins Netz stelle. 
Es war weder irgendwo ein Hinweis von Nutzungsbedingungen, noch von der Eröffnung eines Accounts auf deren Seite, noch von einem Abo die Rede...
DiIe Bereitstellung der AGB´s  auf deren Seite reicht definitiv auch nicht aus, um mich zu binden, wenn ich nicht einmal auf die Seite vor deren eigenmächtig eröffneten Account hingewiesen wurde, geschweigedenn diese besucht habe.

Ich denke auch, dass ich dagegen rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde...
Man multipliziere 4,99 Euro mit x...und erhält ´ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

hallo, liebe mitaufdenarmgenommenen!

bin soeben auch drauf reingefallen und habe mir erstmal durch eine bitterböse mail an den anbieter luft gemacht. falls sie es wagen sollten, mir wegen ihren ominösen machenschaften eine rechnung zu stellen, werde ich mich gerne mit dem verbaucherschutz und meinem anwalt bei ihnen zurückmelden. 

falls es jemanden beruhigt - mir ist sowas schon mal passiert, mir wurden mahnungen per mail zugesendet, ich habe sie gepflegt ignoriert und irgendwann haben sie es dann aufgegeben.

wenn auf der site schon kein vernünftiges impressum angegeben ist, haben die beim anwalt schon verloren (oder wir, weil wir niemanden persönlich antreffen können, sondern nur eine briefkastenfirma).

anscheinend hat das ganze bei mir aber nicht richtig funktioniert - ich habe eine prepaid-karte, da waren nur noch 4 euro drauf, es konnte also ncihts abgebucht werden. unter meinem profil auf der site stand ebenfalls - "abo deaktiviert". auf die stop sms kam keine antwort. vielleicht lassen sie es bei prepaid geschichten direkt sein?

hat da jemand erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo, 
mir ist gerade bei Facebook das gleiche passiert. 
Hab mir bei dem IQ Test echt nichts dabei gedacht und meine Handy-Nr. angegeben und dann diese 3 SMS und die letzte mit dem Text "...Abo wurde aktiviert...". habe echt gedacht, ich spinne. mir ist sowas noch nie passiert und dachte, mir passiert so was auch nie....
Aber hier habe ich ja Tipps gefunden. habe nun "STOP SPLASH" an 50555 gesendet und es kam eine Bestätigung, dass das ABO deaktiviert wurde. nun mal schaun, ob da was kommt wegen einmal 4,99 € zahlen oder wie das läuft....
Echt der hammer, und das bei Facebook. da sind so viele, und so viele machen da bei so viel Zeug mit,,,und dann das....
Na ja, aber jetzt bin ich erst mal bisle beruhigt und warte ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich hatte den IQ Test auch arglos bei Facebook gemacht. E-Plus hat da keine handhabe, der Servicemitarbeiter hat mir aber den Tip mit den Foren gegeben. Ich habe eben eine SMS mit "Stop Splash an die 50555geschickt, darauf hin kam die Antwort"Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist geloescht. Sende HITS an 50555 Download Klingeltoene auf dein Handy

Hilfe: [email protected] / 01805905180"

Ich werde mich hüten da was hizuschicken und hoffe, das jetzt schluß ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

ich hab diesen iq test gemacht und dann hab ich meine h-nummer eingegeben was ziemlich dumm war rate allen davon ab bin später auf die internet adresse gegangen und da stand das:


Durch Anklicken von "Anmelden" bestätige ich, dass ich die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGBs gelesen habe. Ich weiß, dass das Bonus-Klingeltonangebot nur für Kunden mit kompatiblen Mobiltelefonen von T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und O2 gilt und dass es sich um einen polyphonen Klingeltondienst für 4,99 € wöchentlich für 10 polyphone Klingeltöne wöchentlich handelt und dass die Gebühren mit meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgerechnet werden und dass mir die Genehmigung zur Nutzung des Dienstes vom Kontoinhaber vorliegen muss. Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn du "STOP TT" to 86386 sendest.

ich hoffe es klappt

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:48:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:42:44 ----------

was mir noch aufgefallen ist wenn man am anfang ist steht das:

Durch Anklicken von "Anmelden" bestätige ich, dass ich mindestens 16 Jahre alt bin und die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGBs gelesen habe. Ich weiß, dass das Bonus-Klingeltonangebot nur für Kunden mit kompatiblen Mobiltelefonen von T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und O2 gilt und dass es sich um einen polyphonen Klingeltondienst für 4,99 € wöchentlich (für 10 credits polyphone Klingeltöne) handelt; ich weiß, dass die Gebühren mit meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgerechnet werden und dass mir die Genehmigung zur Nutzung des Dienstes vom Kontoinhaber vorliegen muss. Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn Du "STOP PT" an 86386 sendest (Standardtarif).

und später dann wenn man sich etwas anguckt sehzt das:

Durch Anklicken von "Anmelden" bestätige ich, dass ich die Nutzungsbedingungen/AGBs gelesen habe. Ich weiß, dass das Bonus-Klingeltonangebot nur für Kunden mit kompatiblen Mobiltelefonen von T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und O2 gilt und dass es sich um einen polyphonen Klingeltondienst für 4,99 € wöchentlich für 10 polyphone Klingeltöne wöchentlich handelt und dass die Gebühren mit meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgerechnet werden und dass mir die Genehmigung zur Nutzung des Dienstes vom Kontoinhaber vorliegen muss. Du kannst den Dienst jederzeit beenden, wenn du "STOP TT" to 86386 sendest.


das heist man weiß nicht ob man STOP TT oder STOP PT screiben soll

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:57:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:48:31 ----------

das ist total fürn arsch ich hab diesen scheiß iq test gemacht und jetzt muss ich das geld bezahlen bin nicht mal sechzen weiß nich was ich tun soll ich hab alles versucht kann es abernichtmeinen eltern erzählen ich währe tot nein natürlich nicht aber trotzdem kann ich es nicht erzählen !!!!HILFE!!!!


----------



## VadH (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

[noparse]Guten Abend,
mit Interesse haben wir Eure Beiträge gelesen. Unserer Tochter hat wohl auf einen Button für einen "kostenlosen" Klingelton geklickt und ihre Handy-Nr. angegeben. Eine Bestätigung mit Passwort auf der Internetseite von Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-Bildschirmschoner ist aber nicht von ihr durchgeführt worden. Danach sind in kurzen Abständen 4 * 4,99 € von ihrer Prepaid-Karte abgebucht worden. 3 Abbuchungen erfolgten innerhalb von 4 Sekunden hintereinander. Begründung: Abo-Verlängerung! Die Prepaid-Karte ist nun leer und wir haben sie erstmal stillgelegt. 

Nach einem kurzen formlichen Widerruf der angeblichen Bestellung bei Funmobile - Download Top Monophone, Polyphone, Real Music Töne, Farbige Logos, Handy-Spiele, Handy-Bildschirmschoner hat uns "Greg" vom Kundenservice geantwortet, dass das Abo gekündigt sei und man unsere Bankverbindung für eine Rücküberweisung benötige. Ebenso eine beglaubigte Kopie des Passes unserer Tochter, da eine minderjährige diesen "Vertrag" abgeschlossen habe. Wir sind nicht geneigt einer solchen Firma derartige Daten anzuvertrauen und haben deshalb erstmal Recherchen begonnen. Dabei sind wir auf Eure Beiträge gestoßen.

Enser Anbieter ist Aldi-Talk, Medion-Mobile (E-Plus). Auf unsere schriftliche Beschwerde, dass diese Abbuchungen überhaupt zugelassen wurden, haben wir noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Man sollte sich zu einer Verbauchergemeinschaft zusammen schließen und gemeinsam an Presse/Fernsehen usw. heranzutreten, um den Druck auf die EU-Politik zu erhöhen. Nur ärgern bringt uns ja nicht weiter. Die Sendung Monitor geht ja solchen Fällen gerne nach. Was meint Ihr? [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo.

Ich bin IQ Test geschädigter  und wäre bei einer Verbrauchergemeinschaft dabei. Mein Mobilfunkanbieter ist O2; nach einigen erfolglosen Mails wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass O2 lediglich Zahlungen an Drittanbieter weiterleite und Rückbuchungen verweigere; meiner Meinung nach ist der jetzige Sachverhalt -nämlich das Mobilfunkanbieter indirekt illegale Drittanbieter decken, indem sie Rückbuchungen verweigern, nicht hinnehmbar.  Nach Telefonat mit O2 bekomme ich jetzt die 4,99€ zurück.  Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass es nie zu einem rechtskräftigen Vertragsabschluss gekommen ist, weil es sich um bewusste Täuschung handelte. Außerdem hatte ich sofort vorsorglich widerrufen, was aber ignoriert wurde.  

Ich habe mal eine Mail an Frontal21 und Wiso (ZDF) gesendet mit der Frage, ob Interesse an Berichterstattung bestünde.

MFG,
Christopher


----------



## Unbekannt (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

wäre gerade auch fast drauf reingefallen, auch facebook. hab den code aber gott sei dank nicht eingegeben weil ich sowas geahnt hab...etwa fünf minuten nachdem mir der code zugeschickt wurde, kam noch eine sms im GEBROCHENEN DEUTSCH, die mich nochmal aufforderte, den code im internet zu bestätigen oder eben "start" an die 50555 zu senden. habs natürlich nicht gemacht. seitdem kam auch nichts weiter. ich bin wohl noch mit schrecken davongekommen. ich hoffe nur die löschen meine nummer aus deren datenbank und schicken mir keinen werbekram oder so. auf solche dienste hab ich nämlich ganz definitiv keine lust.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hey,

habe gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert. Der einzige Weg das Geld zurück zu bekommen ist entweder, wenn das Handy gestohlen ist oder wenn man minderjährig ist. Da du das ja bist, kannst du dein Geld zurück verlangen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Oje, ich bin auf so einen Mist noch nie reingefallen. Jetzt aber ja. Es gibt in Facebook eine Möglichkeit solche sachen zu melden. Ich werde mich nun daran machen mir die Geschäftsfüherer des Unternehmens herauszusuchen und das ganze privat Regeln. Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der auch betrogen wurde und ein paar "gute" freunde hat. Ich poste gerne dann die privaten anschriften.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Britische Regulierungsbehörde geht gegen IQ-Test vor - erneute Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX.

Es ging dabei (!) um *IQ-Teasts bei Facebook, für die mit Bildern von Facebookfreunden geworben wurde, die angeblich an dem Test bereits teilgenommen haben.*. 

In Deutschland interessiert es keine alte Sau. Und neue Säue auch nicht. Wir haben offenbar ungeaignertere Politiker(innen).

Der Inhalteanbieter bei den UK-Fällen ist eine Firma Yuuzoo aus Singapur.

*3united deutschland gmbH* A VeriSign Company Pepermölenbek 6 22767 Hamburg Germany +49 40 55 55 0330 *[email protected]*

Yuuzoo hat auch Angebote für den deutschen Markt (yuurok.com) und bekommt als Belohnung für das Fehlverhalten in UK einen Platz auf der watchlist - den sollte das Unternehmen bei 3united oder Ericsson-IPX auch haben, nuja.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Irgendwo müssen die ihre Verluste ( = erwartete  Gewinne) wieder reinholen und  welcher 
Markt bietet sich  da eher als der deutsche. Völlig unreguliert, ( bitte jetzt nicht die 
Wattestäbchenarmee als Regulierer bezeichnen, das ruft nur noch Magenkrämpfe hervor )
 unkontrolliert und  mit dem Wohlwollen der Regierenden versehen, kann man hier richtig zulangen


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

ich habe das gleiche Problem ((Face-Book IQ Test)) und bin in der selbe Situation geraten. Mit einer SMS (STOP SPLASH) habe eine Rückmeldung,dass mein Abo gelöscht wurde!! Ob das stimmt wird sich noch zeigen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Das ja wohl abzocke hoch 10..[ edit]  facebook usw ....

Den Mixed iD Club hab ich gleich gekündigt und den sms scheiss von ericsson hab ich versucht mit der nummer 88077 zu kündigen.. hab da aber kein abo...

hoffe jetzt wars das...


----------



## Schmetterling (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal nen Zwischenstand durchgeben. Meine Anzeige liegt laut Polizei inzwischen der Staatsanwaltschaft vor. Mitte Juni erhalte ich die Rechnung von T-Mobile auf der die 4,99€ auftauchen werden. Die Polizei sowie ein T-Mobile-Mitarbeiter haben mir geraten, nur den Telefonrechnungsanteil bei der nächsten Rechnung zu überweisen, auch wenn dies ein Mahnlauf nach sich zieht. Der Mahnlauf müsste bei T-Mobile ca. 8-10 Tage nach Verzug beginnen, d.h. sollte ich Ende Juni ein Mahnschreiben erhalten, laß ich es Euch wissen.


Für Neuleser eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
Bin am 1.5. in die Facebook-Falle getappt und habe einen vermeintlichen Abo-Vertrag mit Funmobile abgeschlossen. Hab noch am selben Tag bei T-Mobile eine Sperre für Drittanbieter eingerichten lassen, die natürlich erst nach dem vermeintlichen Abschließen des Abos in Kraft tritt.
Ich habe KEINE Stop-SMS verschickt, diese ist mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nämlich auch kostenpflichtig und funktioniert nicht immer. Hab stattdessen an die Emailadresse von Funmobile ein juristisches Schreiben geschickt (habe ich hier im Forum auch zur Verfügung gestellt, Thread Cylon, S. 21 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56415-firma-cylon-llc-21.html).
Es gab keine Antwort darauf.
Auf meiner vorläufigen Rechnung sind 4,99€ verbucht, die Rechnung erhalte ich Mitte Juni. Ich habe T-Mobile sofort die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und zahle die folgenden Rechnungen nur per Überweisung. T-Mobile ermittelte Ericsson als Drittanbieter (das habe ich schriftlich!).
Am 12. Mai habe ich Anzeige gegen alle Beteiligten erstattet. Das Ganze liegt inzwischen der Staatsanwaltschaft vor. 

*BITTE* *geht alle zur Polizei und erhebt ANZEIGE gegen Funmobile oder andere Drittanbieter!!* Umso mehr Anzeigen es gegen diese Anbieter gibt, desto besser!! Ich weiß der Aufwand erscheint groß bei einem "Schaden" von 4,99€, aber es lohnt sich nicht nur für Euch, sondern auch für andere!!!

Widerruft die Einzugsermächtigung bei Eurem Handyanbieter und laßt Euch nicht von Mahnschreiben oder Drohungen einschüchtern!!!

Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, muss man mit einem Widerruf reagieren. Dann ist der Handyanbieter/Drittanbieter am Zug und muss erst mal nachweisen, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, was sie natürlich nicht können!!

Also, durchhalten!!

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, muss man mit einem Widerruf reagieren.


Halte ich hier für noch weniger wahrscheinlich als bei den Nutzlosabzockern. 
Für einen Mahnbescheid müssen mindestens 23€ per Vorkasse abgedrückt werden und das investieren die Nutzlosen nicht mal bei Forderungen von über 60€


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Schaut ganz unten auf der Seite unter AGBs:

[noparse]Probier den IQ-Test und stell fest, ob Du cleverer als Deine Freunde bist. - de.funtest.me[/noparse]

greetz!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich gehör auch zu den Intelligenzbolzen, die bei Facebook beim IQ-Test durchgefallen sind...

Als das Abo eingerichtet war habe ich sofort die "stop" SMS geschickt und promt die Kündigungs-SMS empfangen. Vor zwei Tagen habe ich mit der Abo Firma telefoniert und mir wurde telefonisch bestätigt, das mein Abo gekündigt sei. Eine einmalige Wochengebühr von 4,99 Euro würde aber dennoch anfallen. Zusätzlich wollte ich etwas Schriftliches und habe mich per Email an die Firma gewendet unter:

[email protected] (*tone, nicht *töne!!)

Am folgenden Tag kam dann eine Kündigunsbestätigung per Email an. Mit beiden Bestätigungen (SMS und Email) dürfte man auf der sicheren Seite sein und die Kurve noch mal gekratzt haben.

Mein Lehrgeld habe ich bezahlt und halte mich in Zukunft von Facebook-Spielchen fern...egal wie viele Freunde das Spiel/Quiz angeblich schon mitgemacht haben sollen!

Viel Erfolg an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo ihr alle,

auch ich war betroffen von diesem abo habe mehrmals versucht es zu kündigen mit STOP PL an die 5055 was nie geholfen hat. Ich bin dann in den O2 laden (bin O2 kunde) gegangen und hab dem Verkäufer da von erzählt und er hat dann im Internet gesucht und nur STOP an die 5055 geschickt. Seither habe ich ruhe!! Muss noch die rechung überprüfen, aber der O2 Verkäufer meinte das man dann noch was über den Porvider machen kann.
Ich hoffe das euch das hilft.
Nur noch als Info: an der Hotline habe ich auch nur doofe antworten bekommen, kann man nichts machen, das ist mein Problem....usw
Im Laden kommt man oft weiter, und wenn es im ersten nicht klappt dann geht in den nächsten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> *BITTE* *geht alle zur Polizei und erhebt ANZEIGE gegen Funmobile oder andere Drittanbieter!!* Umso mehr Anzeigen es gegen diese Anbieter gibt, desto besser!! Ich weiß der Aufwand erscheint groß bei einem "Schaden" von 4,99€, aber es lohnt sich nicht nur für Euch, sondern auch für andere!!!


Das ist eine vernünftige Einstellung. In diesem Fall könnte man sogar Hinweise darauf finden, dass tatsächlich ein Betrug vorliegt (eben die Lockaussage, Freunde hätten den Test bereits gemacht - das scheint ja eine Täuschungshandlung zu sein).

Noch wichtiger finde ich es allerdings, ganz konkret die Politik mit dem Problem zu konfrontieren und dabei zu fragen, wie es zu den Unterschieden im Umgang mit solchen Abzockmaschen kommt:

In Australien führten die Beschwerden über solche Vorfälle zu klaren politischen Statements und auch zu heftiger Kritik an den Netzwerkbetreibern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...ordern-strengere-regeln-fuer-premium-sms.html

In den USA (insbesondere in Florida) wurden Millionenstrafen gegen diese Unternehmen verhängt mit der klaren Aussage, die eingenommenen Gelder zu verwenden, um gegen noch mehr Firmen vorgehen zu können:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag-2.html#post277842

Betroffen war dort u.a. ausgerechnet die Firma Buongiorno (hinter der Firma ist der zuständige Generalstaatsanwalt schon seit 2007 her - es gibt dort sogar eine besondere Ermittlungseinheit gegen "Internetbetrug"), die derzeit in Deutschland auf die Jagd nach unvorsichtigen Verbrauchern geht.

Auch T-Mobile geriet in Florida ins Visier des Generalstaatsanwalts:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51254-florida-ermittlungen-gegen-t-mobile.html

In UK gab es in den vergangenen Wochen mehrere Entscheidungen der Regulierer gegen SMS-Angebote, u.a. war dort Ericsson-IPX betroffen (der Abrechner, der auch für Cyclon tätig war) und insbesondere Funmobile (hier auch Thema):

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-gegen-ericsson-ipx-funmobile.html#post274689

In zwei aktuellen Fällen ging es sogar um den exakt identischen Vorgang, der hier im Forum Wellen schlägt: Abzocke mit Tricksereien bei Facebook:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-gegen-ericsson-ipx-funmobile.html#post282123

In Deutschland dagegen passiert nichts.

Die Bundesnetzagentur scheint in diesem Bereich nicht einmal mit ihrer Wattestäbchenarmee anzurücken, sondern ignoriert das Problem offenbar völlig.

Also: Wendet Euch doch bitte alle an die zuständigen Politiker (Eure Bundestagsabgeordneten) und fordert sie auf, Stellung zu beziehen, warum deutsche Verbraucher nicht mindestens so geschützt werden können wie es in anderen Ländern geschieht.

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet

_________________________
PS: Eine große deutsche Partei erhielt diese Tage eine Anfrage, was sie in Europa zu tun gedenkt, damit Verbraucher besser vor einer solchen Abzocke geschützt werden. Die Antwort lautete:


			
				große Partei schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden (...) dafür Sorge tragen, dass die EU-Regelungen flexibel bleiben und das bewährte deutsche Verbraucherrecht und Schutzniveau nicht unterlaufen wird


Wattestäbchen sind allerdings flexibel, stimmt. Aber für wen bitte hat sich das deutsche Verbraucherrecht bewährt? Hab ich da etwa die letzten 5 Jahre irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt? Ich muß am Sonntag hoffentlich nicht auf den Wahlzettel kotzen...
-----------------------------
_die hier gesammelten Informationen dürfen von Medien gerne verwendet werden, ich erwarte dann allerdings einen Hinweis auf die Quelle. Für weitere Auskünfte stehen wir alle hier gerne zur Verfügung_


----------



## Katha87 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Oh man, mir ist gestern genau dasselbe passiert.

Ich hab gleich bei meinem Netzanbieter o2 angerufen, der Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, dass da scheinbar 3 Abos zu je 2,99 abgeschlossen sind und diese [......] einfach am Ende des Monats mit einer Berechtigung hingehen und dann das Geld mit meiner Rechnung abgebucht wird.

Der Mitarbeiter meinte aber, dass es scheinbar gekündigt sei, da ich wohl diese Mail mit STOP MQ an die 50555 geschrieben habe, ich soll aber trotzdem nochmal unter der 018055342022 anrufen (Ericsson) und die würden mir mitteilen können, ob es sicher abbestellt worden sei.
Da hab ich vorhin angerufen und die meinten, das könnten die mir leider auch nicht sagen und haben mich an die Nummer 018050088078 verwiesen. Dort habe ich aber noch keinen erreichen können, da sie nur von Mo-Fr erreichbar sind.

Hab mal auch an [email protected] 2 malis geschrieben, dass ein Vertrag so nicht zustande kommen kann und dass ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten werde.:roll:

Ist hier denn jemand, dem das auch länger passiert ist und der mir sagen kann, ob es auch einfach gerreicht hat, diese SMS mit STOP MQ zu versenden???
Mach mir da voll Sorgen und weiß schon nicht mehr, an wen ich mich da noch wenden soll.:wall:

Liebe Grüße


----------



## annvo (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Katha87 schrieb:


> ...................................................
> Der Mitarbeiter meinte aber, dass es scheinbar gekündigt sei, da ich wohl diese Mail mit STOP MQ an die 50555 geschrieben habe, ich soll aber trotzdem nochmal unter der 018055342022 anrufen (Ericsson) und die würden mir mitteilen können, ob es sicher abbestellt worden sei.
> .........................................................
> 
> ...



Hi Katha,
ich hatte hier vor einiger Zeit von meinem Problem geschrieben.
Wollte erst 4,99 €  für 1 SMS :scherzkeks: wieder abbuchen lassen. Dann hab ich es aber erstmal so gelassen. Wollte einfach keinen Stress mit Inkasso-Verfahren und was sonst noch kommen kann. Die sind zwar im Unrecht, doch ich  beobachte nun, ob wie von dem Anbieter versprochen, meine Kündigung wirksam ist und es nur bei 1 x 4,99 € bleibt. Wenn noch was dazu kommt, lass ich es natürlich noch zurückbuchen.
Ich hab alles per Mail gemacht. Vielleicht blätterst Du mal ein paar Seiten zurück.
Viel Glück für Dich. 
LG Ann


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

So sehe ich das auch, es handelt sich um nur 4,99 Euro aber es handelt sich hier um eine ganz miese Masche. Logge mich auf facebook ein und dann sowas.... tzzzzzzz


----------



## annvo (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, es handelt sich um nur 4,99 Euro aber es handelt sich hier um eine ganz miese Masche. Logge mich auf facebook ein und dann sowas.... tzzzzzzz



Ja, total gemein und man ist so was von blöd, dass man drauf reinfällt. :wall:
Was willst Du denn jetzt machen??? Es sind zwar "nur" knapp 5 €,  doch bei denen kommt ne hohe Summe rein :scherzkeks:.

Trotzdem schönen Sonntag:-?


----------



## Katha87 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Danke annvo!

Hab heute ne Antwort auf meine E-mails an [email protected] bekommen und die meinten, es sei jetzt gekündigt und ich würde eine Bestätigungs-Sms erhalten. Hab ich bisher aber nicht!!!
Wenigstens hab ich was schriftlich, d.h sollten die mir mehr als für eine Woche an Gebühren abbuchen, werde ich diese definitiv nicht zahlen...
Geld haben sie natürlich trotzdem mit mir verdient: "Die bereits angefallenen Kosten können wir nicht erstatten"...blabla....
Ich verstehe aber ganz ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht, was es jetzt wöchentlich kostet. Laut den Bestätigungs-Sms,die ich direkt nach meiner "angeblichen" Abo-Bestellung erhalten habe, wären es 8,97 EUR. Auch o2 hatte mir bestätigt, dass es 3 Abos zu je 2,99 EUR sind.
In der E-mail schreiben die aber eben nur was von 4,99 EUR.
Sollte da ggf. noch ein Abo irgendwo vorhanden sein, habe ich keine Ahnung, bei wem ich das noch kündigen soll. Die Mitarbeiter von o2 haben mir aber gesagt, dass ich erstmal die nächste Rechnung abwarten muss und dann könne auch o2 direkt für mich die Abos kündigen.

Mal sehen, was die nächste Rechnung wirklich ergibt...sind ja noch paar Wochen hin. Hoffe natürlich auch,dass ich ebenfalls nur mein "Lehrgeld" von 4,99 zahlen musste.

Vor allem sieht man so oft solche Reportagen und denkt, dass man selebr nieeee drauf reinfällt...Von wegen....:cry:


----------



## annvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Katha87 schrieb:


> Hoffe natürlich auch,dass ich ebenfalls nur mein "Lehrgeld" von 4,99 zahlen musste............................................................
> 
> Vor allem sieht man so oft solche Reportagen und denkt, dass man selebr nieeee drauf reinfällt...Von wegen....:cry:



Hi Katha, ich hätte ich NIE gedacht, dass ich mal auf so was reinfallen würde, geht schneller als man denkt. Man kann noch so vorsichtig sein....:wall:
Seit dem bin ich so was von *missrauisch*, gibts gar nicht, überall sehe ich schon evtl. Fallen.
Bei mir sind es offensichtlich bei meiner letzten Abrechnung von Alice für Mai bei den 4,99 € (im April) geblieben. *

Das war nun MEIN Lehrgeld.*

Hätte natürlich mich weigern können, doch ich hatte einfach keine Lust und Engegie dagegen anzugehen. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz richtig, indem ich diesen [......] auch noch unterstützt habe. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ich wollte einfach keinen weiteren Stress. In meinem Leben gibt es zur Zeit schon genug, um was ich mich einfach kümmern muss. Wollte vermeiden, *böse* Post zu bekommen. So starke Nerven hab ich leider nicht, darüber hinweg zu gehen und abzuwarten, was noch kommt.:scherzkeks:

Also weiterhin toi, toi, toi.:smile:

(Ist ja gut, dass O2 sich drum kümmert, doch beachten die auch Fristen? Z.B. bei Banken sind es ja nur  6 Wochen, innerhab denen man zurückbuchen kann....)

Liebe Grüße
Ann


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



annvo schrieb:


> doch beachten die auch Fristen? Z.B. bei Banken sind es ja nur  6 Wochen, innerhab denen man zurückbuchen kann....)


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## annvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Was meinst Du damit"Mär"? *
Bitte* erklär es doch, falls ich da falsch liege, als das einfach so einzustellen, danke 

Gruß
Ann


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Auf den Link klicken wirst du ja wohl noch selber können...
Dort steht alles ausführlichst erklärt oder muß ich es jetzt nochmal zitieren?


----------



## annvo (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Sehr hilfreich, , wenn ich selbst drauf gekommen wäre, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hab noch anderes zu tun, z.B. Geld verdienen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Wer will hier eigentlich was von wem? Auch wir müssen Geld verdienen, sonst 
gäbe es dieses Forum nicht und  sehr  viel Zeit bleibt da nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Meinem Sohn (der kein Abo wissentlich abgeschlossen hat und auf keiner derartigen Webseite war, allerdings gelegentlich ein Spiel bei gameloft.de kauft - das Geld wird auch von Ericsson eingezogen) wurden gleich 3 x 4,99 von seinem Konto abgezogen.

Nach diversen Schriftverkehr mit "Greg" bietet er nun eine Rücherstattung der Beträge an und will dazu HandyNr., KontoNr., Anschrift und Beweis der Minderjährigkeit. 
Der Handyvertrag bei Maxxim läuft natürlich auf meinen Mann, nicht auf ihn.

Was soll man denen nun schicken/nicht schicken? Es geht mir weniger darum, die 15 Euro wiederzubekomen, sondern mehr darum, dass die sie nicht behalten können. 
Ohne Kontonummer könnten selbst bei gutem Willen ja nichts überweisen.
Strafanzeige werde ich auf alle Fälle stellen.

Passieren kann mit dieser SIM-Karte nicht mehr viel, er bekommt eine neue, da Maxxim Mehrwertdienste nicht sperren kann/will und das Konto der alten steht auf 0.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

[noparse]Ich bin auch auf die vermeintlichen IQ Test auf Facebook reingefallen. Angeblich würden mich paar meiner Freunde herausfordern diesen Test zu machen.

Probier den IQ-Test und stell fest, ob Du cleverer als Deine Freunde bist. - de.funtest.me.. -> Einfach oben im Browser auf Aktualisieren klicken falls keine facebookähnliche Seite angezeigt wird. 

Als ich hier gelesen hatte das die schriftverkehr nichts bringt habe ich mich entschieden sofort Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu stellen. Das ging sehr schnell und war relativ einfach.
Ich hatte die einzelnen Screenshots in Farbe ausgedruckt damit jeder Schritt des vermeintlichen Tests genau nachvollziehbar ist.
Der Polizist hatte mir gesagt dass es zwei Verfahren gibt 
1. Das alte Zivilrechtliche wo man einen Anwalt braucht und 
2. das neue, schnellere um die Sache zu beschleunigen wo der Richter einfach sofort entscheidet Geld zurück JA oder NEIN.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob der Betreiber haftbar gemachtwerden kann oder es sich um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt und wann die Ermitlungen abgeschlossen sind.
Wenn sich noch mehr Geschädigte zu Wort melden bzw. Strafanzeige stellen wird das Verfahren zu einem gesamten gesammelt.

Die Anzeige läuft gegen die:

Ericsson GmbH
Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26
40547 Düsseldorf

Da ich in Ddorf wohne hatte ich überlegt dahin zu gehen nur um zu schauen... [/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach diversen Schriftverkehr mit "Greg"



Greg
Funmobile Kundenberatung

der?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

genau der


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben meine T-mobile Rechnung für den Monat Mai erhalten und musste feststellen, dass nun auch mich diese Fun mobile Masche erwischt hat! 19,96 Euro für gar nichts! Habe mich sofort mit der T-mobile in Verbindung gesetzt und da hieß es, dass sie es prüfen werden und zunächst mal keine Abrechnung erfolgen wird. Mal gucken ob das stimmt.
Werde auch versuchen, diese Betrüger bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden. Darüber hinaus denke ich nicht, dass klagen etwas bringen wird....
Jemand irgendwelche Ideen, wie eiter vorgegangen werden sollte? Fernsehen einschalten?

MFG

Thomas


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jemand irgendwelche Ideen, wie eiter vorgegangen werden sollte? Fernsehen einschalten?


Die Sache ist für TV-Sendungen derzeit noch nicht interessant genug, höchstens für Wiso, ich könnte mir auch Planetopia vorstellen.
PS: Es lesen hier durchaus schon TV-Redakteure mit und wir tauschen uns auch regelmäßig aus... aber: wie soll der Dich kontaktieren, wenn Du Dich hier nicht anmeldest?

Wiso kannst Du gerne auch hierher ins Forum schicken 
ZDF.de - Kontakt mit WISO

Planetopia musst Du selber ergoogeln.

Besser: Beschwerde an die Politik, zB an den für Dich zuständigen MdB

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet

Mit Kopie an die lokale Presse und mit Verweis auf das BSI
-->
siehe in meinem POsting hier (zweiter Teil)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/57898-buongiorno-abzocke-3.html#post283513


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



> Nach diversen Schriftverkehr mit "Greg" bietet er nun eine Rücherstattung der Beträge an und will dazu HandyNr., KontoNr., Anschrift und Beweis der Minderjährigkeit.
> Der Handyvertrag bei Maxxim läuft natürlich auf meinen Mann, nicht auf ihn.
> 
> Was soll man denen nun schicken/nicht schicken? Es geht mir weniger darum, die 15 Euro wiederzubekomen, sondern mehr darum, dass die sie nicht behalten können.
> Ohne Kontonummer könnten selbst bei gutem Willen ja nichts überweisen.



Ich hatte auf eine Antwort gehofft.
Wäre es ok, ihm die Handy-, Kontonummer und einen inzw. ungültigen Kinderausweis zu schicken (Geb.Datum steht ja trotzdem drin)?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hi Leute,
auf den Kosten wird man vermutlich sitzen bleiben, O2 schreibt beispielsweise direkt unter die Rechnung drunter man solle sich mit dem Drittanbieter in Verbindung setzen. 

Was ich deutlich ärgerlicher finde ist, dass Facebook sich nicht im Stande sieht, die Anwendung zu blockieren. Ist doch ihre Seite, dann sollten sie doch wohl in der Lage sein solch [........] Einhalt zu gebieten. Und [.......] ist es schon alleine deshalb weil vorgetäuscht wird, die Freunde hätten ebenfalls an dem Test teilgenommen, was bei mir beispielsweise den Eindruck erweckt hat: wenn die das machen, kann ich meine Handynummer da auch eingeben.

Ich habe eine Beschwerde mit der klaren Aufforderung, die Anwendung zu blockieren an [email protected] gesendet. Kann ich nur jedem raten, vielleicht passiert mal was. Habe ebenfalls per Statusmeldung alle Kontakte informiert. Wäre doch gelacht wenn sich das nicht schnellsten über das Netzwerk verbreitet. 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Widdela (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> 
> auch ich war betroffen von diesem abo habe mehrmals versucht es zu kündigen mit STOP PL an die 5055 was nie geholfen hat. Ich bin dann in den O2 laden (bin O2 kunde) gegangen und hab dem Verkäufer da von erzählt und er hat dann im Internet gesucht und nur STOP an die 5055 geschickt. Seither habe ich ruhe!! Muss noch die rechung überprüfen, aber der O2 Verkäufer meinte das man dann noch was über den Porvider machen kann.
> Ich hoffe das euch das hilft.
> ...



...habe soeben die verschiedenen beiträge gelesen, weil ich mich tierisch über diese dämlichem SMS geärgert hab, die man auch mir beim IQ Test auf Facebook irgendwie aufgedrückt hat! Habe den oben stehenden Rat befolgt (bin auch O2 Kunde) und habe STOP an die 50555 geschickt...die Bestätigung über die Löschung des Club Abos kam umgehend...muss jetzt nur noch mal schauen, ob das auf meiner Rechnung steht (habe Einzugsermächtigung bei O2)...ich klicke zukünftig nicht, aber auch gar nichts mehr an, bei Facebook nicht und auch sonst nirgendwo...Frechheit...!!! Danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Moin moin,

tja ich bin leider auf auf diese Abzocker reingefallen, mir wurden gleich 8,97Euro abgezogen.
Habe mich gleich per Email an [email protected] gewendet und Luft abgelassen.
2 Tage später kam ne Standard Antwort zurück, dass mein Abo gekündigt worden sei.Eine SMS kam auch als bestätigung.

Was mich aber nun stuzig macht ist folgendes.
Ich habe den IQ-Test nicht bei Facebook bekommen,sondern über Hotmail.

Es sah wie eine normale Email aus mit der Hotmail Adresse von einem Freund, der mich herausfordern will.
Darum dachte ich mir nichts böses dabei.Als ich den Link anklickte, kamm meine Hotmail Adresse und ich musste mich mit meinem EMAIL PASSWORT anmelden!!!!
Das habe ich auch gemacht und dann kam der Test und die aufforderung meine Handynummer einzugeben.
Das Ergebniss ist ja bekannt.Es hat mich 8,97Euro gekostet.

Ich habe sofort mein Passwort geändert aber heute kam eine dicke Überraschung.ALLE meine Hotmail kontakte haben genau die selbe Email bekommen wie ich,nur dass nun meine Emailadresse benutzt wird und ich angeblich die Leute herausfordern möchte?

Heißt das jetzt, dass die zugriff auf meinen Account haben oder hatten??

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich so eine Ähnliche sms bekommen nur das drin stant das ich 10 sachen downloaden kann für 4,99€ die woche. diese sms habe ich 2 mal an einem tag bekommen un so wurden mir auch 2x 4,99€ abgezockt!!! -.-* ich hatte grade mein Handy mit 15€ frisch aufgeladen...

Das abo habe ich mit der nachtricht: "stop Pl" an die 88077 gekündigt hoffe ich zumindestens.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Diese Beschießens SMS nach dem IQ Test,  hab ich auch bekommen. 01805905180 diese Telefon Nummer war bei einer dabei... da hab ich angerufen um diese unerwünschte Abo zu kündigen... Laut Ansage -ich muss eine Kündigungs Bestätigung per SMS in nächste 24 Stunde bekommen. Mal sehen... 20 Stunden habe ich noch zu warten ( Beim Abo erstellen sind die schneller, das hat nicht mal 2 Minuten gebraucht....


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

ich habe auch diesen bescheuerten Test IQ-Test gemacht. Jedoch muss ich "nur" 2.99 bezahlen. Ich habe mich dann an meinen Anbieter Vodafon gewandt, der mir die Adresse von diesem dritt Anbieter genannt hat . Mittlerweile gibt es diese E-mail Adresse nicht mehr, so weit ich das weiß, da meine beschwerde E-mails nicht gesendet werden können. Nach dem ich hier gelesen habe, habe ich Stop an die 50555 geschickt. Mein Anbieter hat mir nun auf meiner persönlichen Seite bei Vodafon, mein Album als inaktiv angezeigt. Ich werde nun hoffentlich keine Nachrricht mehr bekommen. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, ob dieser weg bei ihm so funktioniert hat?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

bin auch auf die kacke reingefallen. Habe gestern meine Rechnung bekommen mit 15 euro von dem scheiß abo. Bei der Kundennummer von meinem Anbieter (t-mobile) ging keiner ans telefon. Hab eine ,,Stop" sms an die 50555 gesendet. Hoffe das reich?!?!?!

Meint ihr t-mobile erstattet mir die 15 euro zurück?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallöle - und willkommen im Club,

auch ich habe mir heute meine Intelligenz bescheinigen lassen, indem ich diesen Test gemacht habe. Resultat: mindestens 8,97 Euro Schaden, aber einen IQ über 140... Das dem nicht so sein kann, zeigt die Tatsache, dass ich so blöd war, valide Nummern irgendwo im Netz einzutragen, ohne eigentlich zu wissen, woher und wohin. Nun, sei's drum. Ich habe folgenden Text in Mailform und entsprechender Variation sowohl an die so called Klingeltonfirma, den Verbraucherschutz, meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber und an WISO (dieses Posting) geschrieben - ähnliches solltet Ihr auch tun, vielleicht kann man ja in der Masse was ausrichten:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute habe ich an einem auf der Seite kijiji.de angebotenen "Intelligenz-Test" der Domain "Handy-Klingeltöne-SMS.com" teilgenommen. Dies führte durch Eingabe meiner Mobilfunknummer sowie einer zusätzlich per SMS übermittelten PIN zum Abonnement von Klingeltönen im Wert von 8,97 Euro.

Mittlerweile habe ich das "Abo" gekündigt, indem ich an die Nummer 50555 eine SMS mit dem Inhalt "STOP" versendet habe. Die Kündigung wurde mir bereits per SMS bestätigt.

Da es sich hierbei um offenkundigen Betrug unter Vorspielung falscher Tatsachen handelt, bei dem nach geltendem Recht kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, möchte ich Sie darum bitten, über die Praktiken die Betreiber der o.g. Homepage zu berichten, um das Thema einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen.

Dass dieser Vorgang kein Einzelfall ist, lässt sich dem folgenden Link eindrucksvoll entnehmen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56852-ericsson-sms-abo-9.html. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich nicht nur meinen Widerspruch bei der Betreiberfirma per Mail geltend gemacht, sondern den Fall auch den Betreibern der Seite kijiji.de sowie meinem Mobilfunkanbieter gemeldet und werde mich zusätzlich auch an den Verbraucherschutz wenden.

Sollten Sie weitere Informationen benötigen, möchte ich Sie bitten, entweder unter miener mobilen Nummer 0172-XXXXXXX oder meinen Mailaccount  edit   Kontakt mit mir aufzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Oliver Seiling


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo Leute,

Auch ich Depp bin Gestern auf diese Abzocke bei Facebook reingefallen. Innerhalb von 2 Minuten hatte ich ein IQ Abo und 8 SMS Nachrichten auf meinem Handy. Ich habe es zwar geschafft den ganzen Service relativ schnell wieder zu kündigen aber die Rechnung wird wahrscheinlich kommen. 
Ich habe mich jetzt mit meinem Handy Anbieter O2 in Verbindung gesetzt um die Zahlung zu verhindern. Das scheint leider nicht möglich zu sein aber sie waren super Kulant. Sie haben meine Nummer aufgenommen und wollen den Schaden der entstanden ist mit meiner nächsten Rechnung ausgleichen.

Sieht so aus als hätte ich Glück gehabt mit meinem Anbieter!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

bin da auch drauf reingefallen.. hab das aber leider erst zu spät gemerkt, da ich den sms keine beachtung geschenkt habe, da ich ja nirgendswo etwas bestellt habe. 
jetzt hab ich meine handyrechnung gekriegt und da waren knapp 40 euro von denen drauf. daraufhin habe ich mich erstmal im internet über diese abzocke bisschen schlau gemacht.

folgendes habe ich gemacht und würde es auch jedem anderen raten:

1. abo kündigen
2. handyanbieter kontaktieren (am besten direkt in die filiale gehen, nicht per telefon). drittanbieter generell sperren lassen.
3. zur bank gehen und die einzugsermächtigung vom handyanbieter aufheben. dann die letzte buchung rückgängig machen und dann nur den t-mobile teil überweisen. bei der nächsten rechnung dann auch nur den t-mobile teil überweisen. es könnte dann zwar sein, dass man etwas an t-mobile zahlen muss, wegen der rückbuchung, aber hauptsache diese abzocker kriegen kein geld.
4. verbraucherzentrale informieren
5. anzeige bei der polizei stellen

und dann mal abwarten was kommt. die von t-mobile meinten, dass wenn überhaupt wird sich der drittanbieter direkt an mich wenden...mahnschreiben kann man getrost ignorieren. die dienen nur der einschüchterung. erst beim mahnbescheid sollte man reagieren. aber dann müssen die einem erstmal beweisen, dass ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist. hatte während des studiums auch ein paar wirtschaftsrecht vorlesungen...aus dem grund kann ich ganz sicher sagen, dass ich keinen vertrag mit denen hatte.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> erst beim mahnbescheid sollte man reagieren. aber dann müssen die einem erstmal beweisen, dass ein vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


beim Mahnbescheid wird überhaupt nichts bewiesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


der Widerspruch besteht  aus einem  Kreuzchen. Ansonsten sind gerichtliche 
Mahnbescheide in dieser Branche so häufig wie Schneestürme in der Sahara


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Auch mich haben sie bei funmobile abgezockt, dabei wollte ich nur eine Kostenfreie Sms im Internet schreiben. Mein Schaden beläuft sich mitlerweise bei 60€. Mein Anbieter T-Mobiele/Debitel, kann mir nicht helfen. Ich habe eine Preepaidkarte, kaum hatte ich die aufgeladen, war das Geld auch schon wieder weg, mal eben so 5 Sms bekommen usw.
Habe heute grad erst wieder an funmobile gemailt, mit der Drohung, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 4 Wochen mein Geld zurückerstattet bekomme, ich mir es vorbehalte, eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten. Habe mir nun eine neue Nummer besorgt, gekauft bei Lidl, Anbieter ist o2, aber nun bekomme ich natürlich wieder angst, das der scheiß von vorne losgeht, könnte mir da irgendwer raten bitte?


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Mein Anbieter T-Mobiele/Debitel, kann mir nicht helfen.


Klar könnte der Anbieter helfen, keiner zwingt ihn die Kohle reinzuholen, ausser die Angst um den eigenen Anteil.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

hab grad mit dem typen bei funmobile gesprochen. der hat mein abo gestoppt und meinte ich könne mein geld zurück bekommen. er brauche dazu aber meine kontodaten. weiß nicht ob ich ihm die geben soll weil ich keine ahnung hab was die damit anstellen können.
verbraucher zentrale erreiche ich leider erst am montag wieder. weiß da jemand was?

gruß malte


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen....
also re4icht das jetzt wenn man die STOP sms zurückgeschrieben hat oder muss man noch etwas anderes machen???


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Bin auch bei Facebook drauf reingefallen. Im letzten Monat 14,95 €! Wusste am Anfang garnicht woher diese doofen SMS kamen, mit so doofen Sprüchen wie "Fernsehen ist nicht gut für mich" usw.
Ich wollte denen aber auch nicht antworten, da ich glaubte, erst dann würde ich irgendwas akzeptieren.
Wurde dann aber doch stutzig und hab es dann auch auf meiner Rechnung gesehen.
Habe dann Stop an die 50555 gesendet und bekam eine SMS zurück, dass die Abos nun gelöscht seien. Na ich bin mal gespannt!
Habe meinen Anbieter erstmal aufgefordert mir das Geld zurück zu erstatten. Rechne aber nicht damit.
Facebook habe ich angeschrieben.


----------



## unangemeldeter Majoschi (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Text geschrieben, Text gelöscht...
bin ja selbst auf was ähnliches reingefallen, aber naja, egal.

Zeit zur Gründung einer Bürgerinitiative, sind ja mitlerweile genug Betroffene.
Ziel:
Fremdanbieter dürfen nicht mehr augenblicklich abbuchen (prepaid, Vertrag), es gilt ein 7-Tägiges Wiederufs/Warterecht nach Erhalt der Rechnung(Vertrag) SMS(prepaid).

klingt etwas unformuliert, ist es auch.
soll jedenfalls bewirken dass, 
-wenn man etwas auf der Rechnung feststellt, man 7 Tage Zeit hat darauf zu reagieren
-nach erhalt der ersten SMS bei Prepaid hat man 7 Tage Zeit, in der der Betrag als Vorgemerkt gehalten wird

was auch immer, es wird Zeit dass sich etwas ändert, dass Fremdanbieter nicht einfach so Geld abbuchen können, Ohne Einzugsermächtigung (vom Prepaid, vom Vertrag)!

meinungen?


----------



## DMHW (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo hier eine Email die an T-Mobile die am 02.07.09 gesendet worden ist.



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> bezugnehmend auf unserem heutigen fernmündlichen Gespräch über die
> Kurzwahl 2828 erteile ich Ihnen in dieser Email die gewünschte
> ...


Bis zum heutigen Datum habe ich keinen solchen gesetzl. verpflichteten
Einzelverbindungsnachweis von funmobile erhalten nur eine kurze knappe
Antwort im schriftlichen O-ton:


> Von: "cssupport_de" <[email protected]>
> An:   [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einiges an Recherche betrieben. das
Unternehmen Funmobile.com ist hinreichend bei der Bundesnetzagentur,
Stiftung Warentest und Polizeibehörden bekannt, so in den Foren im Internet.

Jegliche Kontaktanschrift noch volle Namensangaben von funmobilede fehlen gänzlich!!

Eine Seite scheint für Ihr Haus recht Informativ zu sein :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56852-ericsson-sms-abo.html

Hier wird ein zig tausendfacher Betrug ausgeführt, die die Mobilfunkanbieter gänzlich hinnehmen, seine Kunden
werden dadurch unweigerlich geschädigt und wahrscheinlich verdient der Mobilfunkanbieter ebenfalls daran!?

Nachdem ich fernmündlich Kontakt bei einer Polizeibehörde hatte, wurde
mir empfohlen, gegen alle Beteiligten, also auch gegen T-Mobile eine
Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen, da hier wohl eine
grob fahrlässige und begünstigende "Art und Weise" im Raum stehen könnte.

Ich betrachte aus diesem Anlass die Geschäftsbeziehung mit T-Mobile und
meiner Person mehr als Kritisch, da hier ein sehr signifikantes Problem
besteht, da es äußerst einfach ist einen Abrechnungsbetrug durch die 
T-Mobile Deutschland GmbH zu realisieren.

Hier spielt Vertrauen eine große Rolle!

Als Anmerkung möchte ich betonen, dass jedes Kreditkartenunternehmen in
Punkto-Abrechnungsbetrug mehr Sicherheit bereithält und bietet, als jetzt die
Mobilfunkbetreiber, die sorglos ohne eine inhaltliche Prüfung diesen Betrug zulassen 
und das Herr [ edit]  ist allen Beteiligten wohl klar!

Mit freundlichem Gruß



------------------------------------------------------------

Die Antwort steht noch aus, aber ich denke für geschädigten ist es mehr als wichtig, sich an seinem Mobilfunkbetreiber zu wenden und eindeutig um eine Stellungsnahme zu bitten, da eine mündl. Stellungsnahme eigentlich nichts bringt.

DW


----------



## Teleton (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



unangemeldeter Majoschi schrieb:


> was auch immer, es wird Zeit dass sich etwas ändert, dass Fremdanbieter nicht einfach so Geld abbuchen können


Es sind nicht die Fremdanbieter die das Geld abbuchen sondern die Netzbetreiber.
Das Geschäftsmodell bei Premium-SMS funktioniert so:

Die Fremdanbieter verkaufen ihre (vermeintlichen) Aboforderungen für einen bestimmten Prozentsatz (ca 60-70%) an die Mobilfunker. Juristisch realisiert wird das über eine Abtretung der Forderung. Deshalb ziehen die Mobilfunker die Beträge auch so kompromislos ein, da sie die Forderungen schon bezahlt haben und ihren Einsatz zurück sowie den eigenen Anteil an der Beute haben wollen.
Das kann aber nicht verglichen werden mit der Telekom, die tatsächlich echte Fremdforderungen für die Drittanbieter einzieht, weil sie aus Wettbewerbsgründen dazu verpflichtet wurde.
Die Mobilfunker machen das freiwillig um ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuhaben, wenn die also behaupten: "Wir sind verpflichtet das einzuziehen, wir sind nur der technische Dienstleister, Einwände müssen beim Drittanbieter erhoben werden" ist das schlicht Quark.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

an alle die einen vertrag bei t-mobile haben und denen auch sowas passiert ist:

es besteht die möglichkeit, dass ihr die buchung storniert und dann seperat nur den t-mobile teil überweist. 
folglich kriegt der drittanbieter sein geld nicht. man muss zwar an t-mobile eine rückbuchungsgebühr in höhe von 7,64 € zahlen, aber meistens ist dieser betrag ja niedriger als die forderung von dem drittanbieter und hauptsache ist ja, dass der drittanbieter keine kohle kriegt


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



DMHW schrieb:


> Funmobile.com ist hinreichend bei der Bundesnetzagentur, Stiftung Warentest und Polizeibehörden bekannt


Das wage ich energisch zu bezweifeln.





DMHW schrieb:


> Nachdem ich fernmündlich Kontakt bei einer Polizeibehörde hatte, wurde mir empfohlen, gegen alle Beteiligten, also auch gegen T-Mobile eine
> Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen


Dein Gesprächspartner wird den Fall sicher nicht bearbeiten, der redete sich da leicht.


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> es besteht die möglichkeit, dass ihr die buchung storniert und dann seperat nur den t-mobile teil überweist.
> folglich kriegt der drittanbieter sein geld nicht. man muss zwar an t-mobile eine rückbuchungsgebühr in höhe von 7,64 € zahlen, aber meistens ist dieser betrag ja niedriger als die forderung von dem drittanbieter und hauptsache ist ja, dass der drittanbieter keine kohle kriegt


So sollte es eigentlich laufen. Aber das sind keine echten Fremdentgelte, siehe mein Posting oben. Der Netzbetreiber wird eine Kürzung daher nicht hinnehmen sondern weiter einfordern mit Sperre, Schufadrohung, Inkasso, Kündigung und Schadenersatz für die Restlaufzeit. Er hat ja in der Regel die Forderung schon teuer angekauft.


----------



## veitli (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hier meine Erfahrung mit dieser Firma!
Das Prepaid Konto meiner Tochter wurde im Mai mit 3 mal 4,99 belastet.
Sie hatte an dem Test teilgenommen, aber nie eine Bestätigungs SMS abgeschickt. Über die von der Firma simply erhaltene Email Adresse, entwickelte sich folgende Kommunikation!



 Sie haben insgesamt 3x 4,99€ von meinem prepaid Konto abgebucht. Das Telefon wird von meiner 14 jährigen Tochter benutzt, und sie hat mir glaubhaft versichert, das sie keinen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen hat, der im übrigen nicht gültig wäre.
Eine kurze Internetrecherche über ihr Geschäftsgebahren, läßt mich auch nicht an ihren Angaben zweifeln.
Ich fordere sie deshalb auf mir bis zum 22.06.2009 die abgebuchten 14,97€ zu erstatten.
Da ich ihr gebaren als Abzocke betrachte, werde ich mit allen Mitteln versuchen zu meinem Recht zu kommen, die Kosten sind mir dabei egal.
Des weiteren werde ich das prepaid Konto so lange nicht ausgleichen, bis ich von ihnen eine Rückerstattung habe, da mein Provider bzw. der Netzbetreiber an ihnen mit verdient. Ich habe deshalb auch den Eindruck, das sie sich nicht konsequent für die belange ihrer Kunden einsetzen.
MfG
Kopie geht an simply!


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank, dass Sie unseren Kundendienst kontaktieren!

Wir haben Ihnen auf Ihre Anfrage hin Ihr Abonnement für die angegebene Rufnummer  gekündigt.

Sie werden noch eine Kündigungsbestätigung per SMS auf Ihr Handy erhalten.

Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass Sie nach Erhalt dieser Kündigungsbestätigung keine weiteren Nachrichten mehr von Funmobile erhalten werden. Darüber hinaus wird Ihnen auch nichts mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden, sofern Sie in Zukunft nicht wieder ein Abo bei uns bestellen.

Gern erstatten wir Ihnen die gesamten Abonnementsgebühren zurück. Da die Rückerstattung nur per Überweisung möglich ist, benötigen wir dazu folgende Angaben:

Mobilfunknr.:
Kontoinhaber:
Postanschrift:
BLZ:
Name der Bank:
Kontonr.:
IBAN:
Swift Code:

Nach Erhalt der Daten wird die Überweisung an die Buchhaltung weitergeleitet, und der Betrag wird innerhalb der nächsten 28 Tage auf Ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben werden.

Bitte um Nachweis der Geschaeftsunfaehigkeit(Photo/Scan vom Passport/Ausweis/Geburtsurkunde etc.)

Falls Sie Ihre IBAN/SWIFT nicht kennen, bitte bei Ihrer Bank nachfragen.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Zweifel haben, zögern Sie nicht, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Greg
Kundenberatung




Hier sind ihre gewünschten Daten, im Anhang ist ein scan der Geburtsurkunde meiner Tochter. Da sie anscheinend 28 Tage benötigen um 14,97 zu überweisen,
verlängere ich meine Frist einmalig bis zum 07.07.2009.





Mobilfunknr.:         xxxxxxxxxxxx
Kontoinhaber:      xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Postanschrift:       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
BLZ:                    xxxxxxxxxxxx
Name der Bank:   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Kontonr.:              xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IBAN:                   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Swift Code:           xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Sehr geehrter Kunde,

die Überweisung wurde soeben bei der Buchhaltung in Auftrag gegeben, und der Betrag von 14.97€ wird innerhalb der nächsten 28 Tage auf dem von Ihnen genannten Konto eingehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Greg
Kundenberatung


Am 06.07.2009 sind tatsächlich die 14,97€ auf meinem Konto eingegangen.
Wegen der Möglichkeit einer Rückbuchung sah ich kein Problem darin meine
Konto Daten weiterzugeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



undefeniert schrieb:


> Leute Hilfe ich habe gerade eine SMS bekommen
> 
> Ihr Serivice SMS Abo 88077 (4,99Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmetterling (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

wollt mal wieder nen Zwischenstand durchgeben:
Hab am Mitte Juni die Mai-Rechnung von T-Mobile erhalten, auf der auch die 4,99€ von Ericsson drauf waren. Ich habe nur den T-Mobile-Anteil überwiesen, sprich abzgl. der 4,99€.

Bis heute habe ich weder etwas von T-Mobile noch von Funmobile oder Ericsson gehört, kein Mahnschreiben erhalten etc.

Vor ein paar Tagen kam meine Juni-Rechnung. Die war ganz normal (nur meine tatsächliche Telefonrechnung) ohne Mahngebühren, ohne die 4,99€.
Hieran sieht man ja, dass T-Mobile weiß, dass sie keine Chance haben. Sollte doch noch ein Mahnschreiben kommen, gebe ich natürlich Bescheid!

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen, sondern Abwarten und Teetrinken 

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


Für Neuleser eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
Bin am 1.5. in die Facebook-Falle getappt und habe einen vermeintlichen Abo-Vertrag mit Funmobile abgeschlossen. Hab noch am selben Tag bei T-Mobile eine Sperre für Drittanbieter eingerichten lassen, die natürlich erst nach dem vermeintlichen Abschließen des Abos in Kraft tritt.
Ich habe KEINE Stop-

 SMS verschickt, diese ist mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nämlich auch kostenpflichtig und funktioniert nicht immer. Hab stattdessen an die Emailadresse von Funmobile ein juristisches Schreiben geschickt (habe ich hier im Forum auch zur Verfügung gestellt, Thread Cylon, S. 21 Firma "Cylon Llc").
Es gab keine Antwort darauf.
Am 12. Mai habe ich 

 Anzeige gegen alle Beteiligten erstattet. Das Ganze liegt inzwischen der Staatsanwaltschaft vor.
Ich habe T-Mobile sofort die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und zahle die nächsten paar Rechnungen per Überweisung.
Auf meiner Mai-Rechnung waren 4,99€ für Leistungen des Drittanbieters Ericsson verbucht.  Ich habe die 4,99€ NICHT mit überwiesen und bis heute kein Mahnschreiben erhalten! Auf der folgenden Juni-Rechnung tauchten die 4,99€ NICHT mehr auf, genauso wenig wie Mahngebühren!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo,

also mir ist das heute auch passiert!
Auch durch Facebook und mittlerweilen kostet das Abo 8,97 €/Woche, bin ich froh dass ich gleich diese Computerbetrugsite gefunden habe und somit gleich wusste wie ich handeln kann.
Wie ist da nun.. sollman das zur Anzeige bringen und wenn ja wo und bei wem kann man sich sonst noch beschweren.
Mit der Bitte um Antwort an ****@yahoo.com DANKE!
Für die Zukunft mehr Glück und besser aufpassen
Eve


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Medion Mobile*

Hi ich bin bei medion mobile habe das gleiche problem habe versucht diese [.........] zu kontaktieren und die haben mir mein geld 49.90EURO innerhalt von 28 Tagen zurück versprochen!!! Voll die [.......]

Ich weiss nicht ob es was bringt wenn ich die anzeige.....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Teleton schrieb:


> So sollte es eigentlich laufen. Aber das sind keine echten Fremdentgelte, siehe mein Posting oben. Der Netzbetreiber wird eine Kürzung daher nicht hinnehmen sondern weiter einfordern mit Sperre, Schufadrohung, Inkasso, Kündigung und Schadenersatz für die Restlaufzeit. Er hat ja in der Regel die Forderung schon teuer angekauft.



doch, ich habe mit der hotline telefoniert und war auch persönlich bei meinem anbieter. noch steht die forderung von dem drittanbieter als offener posten, aber der berater meinte, dass man diesen posten dann einfach rausbucht.

also leute: einfach nicht zahlen und wenn man schon bezahlt hat, einfach rückbuchung vornehmen und nur die wirkliche telefonrechnung zahlen. das gilt natürlich nur für vertragskunden...bei der prepaidkarte kenn ich mich jetzt nich so aus...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> doch, ich habe mit der hotline telefoniert und war auch persönlich bei meinem anbieter. noch steht die forderung von dem drittanbieter als offener posten, aber der berater meinte, dass man diesen posten dann einfach rausbucht.
> 
> also leute: einfach nicht zahlen und wenn man schon bezahlt hat, einfach rückbuchung vornehmen und nur die wirkliche telefonrechnung zahlen. das gilt natürlich nur für vertragskunden...bei der prepaidkarte kenn ich mich jetzt nich so aus...



Also mir ist das auch passiert .. Habe heute auf meiner Rechnung ein betrag von 18€ von Erricson mit drauf gehabt. Habe dort sofort angerufen. Bei o2 gab man mir eine Nummer von Erriscson , natürlich eine 01805 Nummer und die sagten das ich mich an Funmobile wenden müsse . Das tat ich und hatte nur nen AB dran  .. Haben auch 2 mal an die 50555 eine SMS geschickt mit " STOP" und das wurde dort schon registriert , sie konnte bei Erricson sogar die Uhrzeit sagen .. Bei FUN habe ich 2 mal an die 88077 eine Mail geschickt mit " STOP " .. Und bei o2 gab man mir eMails Adressen damit ich zusätzlich schriftlich per mail kündige ! Besser sei besser sagte die mir bei o2... 

Nun , man hat mir bei o2  20€ gut geschrieben ( 18€ plus Gesprächskosten ) Das fand ich schonmal prima .. Und das ohne das ich da nen Wirbel gemacht habe ... Sie sagte das sie meine Aufgewühltheit süren könne und es selber sch......... fände das es darüber keine Gesetze gäbe bzw. das man da so gut wie garnichts machen könne ausser niemanden seine Nummer zu geben .. 
Denn , selbst sogenannte "Freunde" können einem mit sowas das Leben schwer machen ... Sprich , mach Dir nie Feinde , sonst bekommst auch über solche Wege die Rache zu spüren


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

mir erging es gestern genauso. nur ich habe gleich drei smsen von denen bekommen. heute hatte ich dann die rechnung von 9,99€ im quickcheck.
was soll ich jetzt tun ??


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

habe eben auch die sms mit STOP an die 50555 geschickt und eine nachricht mit "dein Abo wurde gelöscht" zurück bekommen.
Hoffe das es damit erledigt ist.


----------



## Schmetterling (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Halli hallo,

2. Versuch, irgendwie wurd eben mein Text gelöscht...

Am 7.6. standen auf meiner Mai-Rechnung 4,99€ für den Drittanbieter. Ich habe daraufhin nur den T-Mobile-Anteil überwiesen (also abzgl. 4,99€). Bis heute kam noch kein Mahnschreiben. Dachte sowas kommt innerhalb von 4 Wochen??

Hab eben bei T-Mobile angerufen um mal zu fragen ob ich noch Außenstände habe. Wollte eigentlich wieder die Einzugsermächtigung einrichten, da unkomplizierter, aber solange die 4,99€ + 8 € Mahngebühr noch offen stehen, werde ich das natürlich nicht tun. Das wird wohl das erste sein, was die mir abbuchen sobald die wieder die Einzugsermächtigung haben. 

Nun aber zum Telefonat mit der T-Mobile-Kundenberaterin:
Hab gefragt ob ich noch Außenstände hätte, und da hieß es dass die besagten 4,99€ und 8€ Mahngebühr noch offen wären. Bei Wiedereinrichtung der Einzugsermächtigung würden diese Gebühren auch sofort abgebucht werden (wie schon vermutet). Werde also weiterhin per Überweisung meine Rechnungen bezahlen. Ich fragte daraufhin warum diese gebühren nicht auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung aufgetaucht sind (Juni-Rechnung war ganz normal T-Mobile-Handygebühren). Die inzwischen sehr schnippig-unfreundlich gewordene Beraterin antwortete mir, dass das mit den Mahngebühren etc. gesondert gehandhabt werde und dass ich in den kommenden Tagen mit einem Mahnbescheid rechnen könne.

Jippie der Mahnbescheid! Na da bin ich aber gespannt!!

Mahnbescheid ohne vorher überhaupt ein Mahnschreiben zu erhalten??? Naja, ich freu mich drauf, das sagte ich ihr dann auch gleich noch bevor ich aufgelegt habe.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Hat von Euch jemand schon mal nen Mahnbescheid wegen dieser Sache erhalten?

@Aka-Aka Wäre das nicht endlich was für die Akte, wenn da wirklich ein Mahnbescheid käme??

@Eve Anzeige kannst Du in der Regel bei jedem örtlichen Polizeirevier erstatten. Schilderst denen Deine Situation, wie das alles passiert ist mit vermeintlichen Aboabschluss und dann geht das an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Am besten erwähnst Du auch gleich dieses Forum hier.
Ich würde Dir auch raten die Einzugsermächtigung bei Deinem Handyanbieter zu widerrufen und die künftigen Rechnungen nur per Überweisung zu tätigen, so sparst Du Dir eventuelle Rückbuchungsgebühren und hast es selbst in der Hand welchen Anteil der Rechnung Du T-Mobile zu kommen lässt.

Soviel erstmal von meiner Seite!

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Schmetterling (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Kleine Ergänzung zu den Mahngebühren:

Man sagte mir im Juni bei der Kundenhotline, dass bei Nichtzahlung der 4,99€ eine Mahngebühr von 8€ erhoben werden würde, dies wurde mir aber nie schriftlich, nur mündlich am Telefon mitgeteilt.
Genau das hat mir die Kundenberaterin eben am Telefon auch nochmal bestätigt: bei ihr würden die 8€ Mahngebühr zusätzlich zu den 4,99€ als offener Betrag angezeigt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

leider gehör ich jetzt auch dazu :-(
mir wurden 17,28 EURO belastet. für einen monat. ich hab die informationen bei euch gelesen und gleich eine email geschrieben und auch eine sms "STOP SPLASH" an die nummer geschickt von der ich die sms immer bekommen hatte, hab dann auch gleich eine antwortsms bekommen, dass das abo gelöscht wurde und auf die email auch eine antwort, sehr nett, aber mit dem hinweis, dass die beträge mir nicht zurück erstattet werden. 
ich war auch gestern bei der rechtsberatung vom studenten werk. sehr schade fand ich, dass so viele, ich denke auch sehr viele studenten, unter den betrogenen sind, aber leider wusste der rechtsanwalt vor ort gar nichts darüber, er hat noch nie was von solchen abos gehört. er hat mir zur strafanzeige geraten. und das werde ich auch machen, sofern ericsson mir die belastungen nicht zurückerstattet. GEHT ZUM RECHTSANWALT UND LASST EUCH BERATEN, DAMIT DENEN DAS HANDWERK GELEGT WERDEN KANN. JE MEHR LEUTE ETWAS DAGEGEN UNTERNEHMEN, UMSO SCHNELLER KÖNNEN WIR ALS VERBRAUCHER AUCH GEWINNEN. 
VOR ALLEM WENN IHR STUDENTEN SEID, DENN DAS STUDENTENWERK BIETET KOSTENLOSE RECHTSBERATUNG NACH VORLAGE DES EIGENEN STUDIENAUSWEISES.
ich habe gerade auf facebook nochmal nach dem test gesucht, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie die seite geändert haben. sie haben agbs eingefügt, die hat es bei mir damals noch nicht gegeben. 

nur wenn wir was dagegen unternehmen, können wir erfolg haben.


----------



## Schmetterling (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallihallo ich bins nochmal,

gute Nachrichten!!

hab eben nochmal mit nem T-Mobile Kundenberater telefoniert um mich über das Verhalten der Kundenberaterin von heute Mittag zu beschweren (ja das sollte man tun!!)

Nach einer kurzen Schilderung meiner Geschichte sagte er mir, dass er jetzt einfach hier am Computer hinter dem Minus von 4,99€ (Gebühr Drittanbieter) ein "Plus" im Sinne von gezahlt macht. Die 8€ Mahngebühr kann er nicht streichen, die könnte ich aber "absitzen", d.h. nach einiger Zeit sínd diese hinfällig.

Naja, eine Einzugsermächtigung kann ich dennoch erstmal nicht einrichten, weil mir ja sonst die 8€ Mahngebühr abgebucht werden.

Weiß jemand wielange das dauert bis die Mahngebühr hinfällig ist??

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hi ich habe auch das Problem mit Facebook gehabt. Abo sofort gestoppt und bei O2 die Einzugsermächtigung gekündigt.
Obwohl ich 10 Jahre Kunde bin, lässt man scheinbar lieber einen Kunden gehen, als 8.97 € zu erlassen. Denn wenn sich ein Mobilfunkanbieter vor einen Betrüger stellt, ist das ja wohl ein "wichtiger Grund" zur fristlosen Kündigung.
Ich habe auch mit Strafanzeige gedroht, O2 sendete aber nur vorgefertigte Standardschreiben und ging auf nichts ein, auch bei der Hotline.

Zusätzlich wurden nicht die angekündigten 4,99 € abgebucht, sondern 3 mal 2,99 im Abstand von 2 Sekunden, was ja auch noch ein Buchhalterischer Fehler ist.

Weiterhin ist es meiner Meninung nach bei all diesen Fällen so, wie bei Kreditkartenbetrug. Der Abrechner bucht das Geld zurück, und nicht der Kunde muss rennen. So macht es Amex, Mastercard und Visa. Warum nicht endlich auch die Mobilfunkanbieter?

Weil sie wohl extrem gut dran mitverdienen, klar. Daher hoffe ich dass jeder hier auch für 5 € eine Anzeige erstattet, nur so kann man das Handwerk legen über die Masse an Klagen


Hier mein Schreiben an O2:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren 
auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung sind SMS Abos über 8,97 € berechnet. Ich fordere Sie auf diesen Betrag wieder gutzuschreiben. Die Bezahlung der Rechnung wird abzüglich dieses Betrages erfolgen. Lassen Sie den Betrag zurückgehen, die Firma soll direkt mit mir in Kontakt treten. SMS Nr: 50555, Webadresse: handy-klingeltone-sms.com
Die Berechnung ist ungerechtfertigt, es kam kein Vertrag gemäß § 433 BGB zustande. 
Auf der Onlineplattform Facebook wurde in ausschließlich betrügerischer Absicht der Anschein erweckt, Freude von mir hätten an einem Test teilgenommen. Dies entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Unter Nutzung meines persönlichen Fotos wurde ich ebenfalls zur Teilnahme an diesem Test aufgefordert. Eine Kennzeichnung, dass es sich um Werbung handelt fehlte. Im weiteren Verlauf des Tests wurde ein Bestätigungscode per SMS versendet und angefordert, um das Testergebnis anzuzeigen. Anstatt das Ergebnis anzuzeigen, wurde eine Meldung über das erfolgreich abgeschlossene Klingeltonabo angezeigt.
Ohne einen Vertrag anzuerkennen, habe ich vorsorglich über die SMS-Kündigung-Routine das angebliche Abo sofort gestoppt. Weiterhin handelt e es sich um eine einmalige Aktion, auf der Rechnung werden drei Beträge im Abstand von 2 Sekunden ausgewiesen, was auf einen zusätzlichen Fehler hindeutet.
Auch wenn auf der Seite in kleinster Schrift und extrem schlechten Kontrast die Information über das Abo versteckt war, ist kein Vertrag lt. BGB zustande gekommen. Ich möchte mir ersparen, die Paragraphen und Argumentationen hier einzeln aufzulisten, werde dies aber auf Anfrage gerne nachliefern.
Aufgrund der extremen Dreistigkeit dieses [........] sehe ich mich gezwungen zu handeln. Das heißt, ich werde Strafanzeige gegen Facebook, gegen diese Firma, sowie gegen sämtliche in Deutschland ansässigen Firmen erstatten, die beim Inkasso Hilfe leisten werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass O2 die Machenschaften der Firma bekannt sind, die sämtliche Kommunikation abblockt und auf die Mutter in Hong Kong verweist. Derartigen Betrug zu unterbinden ist ausschließlich über die Rückbuchung der Beträge möglich.
Sollten Sie den Betrag von mir einfordern, müsste ich O2 als Handlanger in der Betrugskette ansehen und ebenfalls Strafanzeige erstatten.
Weiterhin behalte ich mir für diesen Fall leider eine fristlose Kündigung meines Mobilfunkvertrages vor, gehe aber davon aus, dass O2 nicht als Handlanger in diesem [........] agieren wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

O2 stellt sich stramm vor diese [.........]. Es gibt keine Adresse und nichts über den Hotline Weg bei O2 - Und sowas bietet einen "Kosten-Airbag" an. Ich befürchte, dass Anbieter wie O2 jede Woche extrem mitverdienen. Kunden schüchtert O2 mit dem Hinweis ein, dass man eine Schufaklausel unterzeichnet hat - wenn man nicht zahlt geht das dann seinen Weg. So die Grundessenz der Telefonate mit der Kundenhotline...

Ericsson (Der Abrechner nach einiger Suche) hat mir dann letztlich eine Firma in Belgien, eine schicke LTD genannt an die ausgezahlt wird.

Zusammengefasst arbeitet Ericsson eigentlich wie ein Kreditkartenunternehmen, nur gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, Zahlungen zu stornieren, auch wenn diese durch einen möglichen [......] berechnet wurden - verstehe ich das so richtig? Da stellt sich die Frage, warum dies in der EU eigentlich noch möglich ist. Jede 0180 Nummer ist abmahnfähig, wenn der Gebührenhinweis nicht dabei steht. Aber Handyabos die viel mehr Kosten verursachen und die offensichtlich nicht mit einem Hinweis ausgestattet werden (facebook Werbung und Co.) werden so von deutschen Firmen abgerechnet und verdienen noch kräftig damit.

Ich denke, dass es egal ist, bei welchem Mobilfunkanbieter man ist - Aber O2 war es nunmal in meinem Fall. Oder hat jemand einen kulanten Fall eines anderen Anbieters? Das wäre dann wenigstens ein Grund, zu wechseln.

Diese Fallen sind wirklich perfektioniert und nicht "billig".


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

....ich bin auch gerade auf diesen blöden iq-test reingefallen. scheiss langeweile aufn sofa. ihr muesst sofort eine sms an 50555 mit "stop" schreiben und euren anbieter per hotline anrufen. nach 10 minuten waren bei mir schon 10 euro abgebucht!echter betrug. ich bin immer noch geschockt! es könnte sein, dass noch öfter abgebucht wird sagte mir o2. muss man im auge behalten. nie eine handynummer im internet preis geben !!!! das war mir eine lehre.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich hatte mich immer gewundert warum bei mir so viel geld weg ist un als ich im Forum gelsen habe das gemand dort hin geschrieben hat stop Splash hab ich das auch gemacht und es kam zurück "dein IQ Club Abo ist gelöscht" ich hoffe mal das sich das nun damit erledigt hat...
Danke für die Hilfe..


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Die Drohung mit der Anzeige hat gewirkt, O2 hat heute angerufen und schreibt den Betrag dem Kundenkonto gut. Es lohnt sich also zu kämpfen.

Ist zwar OK, aber letztlich musste ja O2 das zahlen, was nichts an der extrem schlechten rechtlichen Lage ändert. Ich sehe das auch so. 

0180 Nummern müssen übertrieben gekennzeichnet werden, bei den Handyabos gibt es fast keine Regelungen. Speziell wenn so eine Firma Beträge abbucht, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind. In meinem Fall statt einmal 4,99 drei mal 2,99.

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich möglichst viele Leute maximal querstellen, nur so kann man etwas erreichen. Auch bei kleinen Beträgen, denn da kommt einiges zusammen.

Ericsson IPX (die Whitelabel Lösung für solche Mobile Content Anbieter) rühmt sein System stolz auf der Webseite IPX - Bei den genannten Zahlen an Abos (multipliziert zB mit 5 € kommen schwindelerregende Zahlen zusammen. Soviel nur am Rande


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Gast100 schrieb:


> Bekam gerade nach einem IQ-Test bei Facebook (ok, scheinbar bin ich blöd, ich weiß...) von 66245 folgende SMS:
> 
> Ihr Service SMS Abo 50555 (4,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericcson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericcson kündigen:
> 
> ...



Mir ist es genauso gegangen, ich war auch so blöd. Jetzt habe ich bei Erricson angerufen eine Nr. bekommen und trotzdem nicht weitergekommen, da dort ein Band läuft. Wie mache ich jetzt weiter?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Hallo auch ich bin darauf reingefallen. Habe eine Rechnung von 74.-€ erhalten über O2. Habe sofort ein Stop an die 50555 geschickt und auch die Bestätigung erhalten. Jetzt werde ich mich noch an O2 wenden, wie das mit der Rückerstattung aussieht. Mache mir aber keine großen Hoffnungen. Wenn ich was erreicht habe, werde ich mich nochmals melden.


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> O2 stellt sich stramm vor diese [.........].





> Ich befürchte, dass Anbieter wie O2 jede Woche extrem mitverdienen.


Klar sonst würde kein Provider mitmachen





> Kunden schüchtert O2 mit dem Hinweis ein, dass man eine Schufaklausel unterzeichnet hat - wenn man nicht zahlt geht das dann seinen Weg.


Ein Unding, bestrittene Forderungen (insbesonmdere noch von Fremdanbietern) rechtfertigen keine Schufaeinmeldung.


> Ericsson (Der Abrechner nach einiger Suche) hat mir dann letztlich eine Firma in Belgien, eine schicke LTD genannt an die ausgezahlt wird.


 Abgerechnet wird von Deinem Provider aus abgetretenem Recht der Ericsson



> Zusammengefasst arbeitet Ericsson eigentlich wie ein Kreditkartenunternehmen, nur gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, Zahlungen zu stornieren, auch wenn diese durch einen möglichen [......] berechnet wurden - verstehe ich das so richtig?


So behauptet es die Anbieterseite. Ist natürlich Quatsch, nach §404 BGB kann ich bei Abtretungen meine Einwendungen auch gegenüber dem neuen Gläubiger geltend machen. Die Burschen behaupten nur gerne man müsse erstmal zahlen und sich das Geld am Ende der Kette wiederholen. Das beruht darauf, dass die Provider und Anbieter den Mist vorfinanzieren und ihren Einkaufpreis wiederhaben wollen (zzgl des eigenen Beuteanteils).



> Ich denke, dass es egal ist, bei welchem Mobilfunkanbieter man ist - Aber O2 war es nunmal in meinem Fall. Oder hat jemand einen kulanten Fall eines anderen Anbieters? Das wäre dann wenigstens ein Grund, zu wechseln.


Bei manchen kann man den Kram wohl sperren, andere machen da gar nicht erst mit



> Diese Fallen sind wirklich perfektioniert und nicht "billig".


Eigentlich sind die recht plump, sie funktionieren aber bestens da die einziehenden Netzbetreiber ihre Inkassomacht voll ausspielen. Müssten die Anbieter ihre Forderungen selbst eintreiben, wäre das Geschäftsmodell schnell erledigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen ich hab einfach ne sms hingeschickt mit Stop Pl das scheint auch zu funktionieren


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Mich haben die schw... auch erwischt!
Das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein nach dem ich meine Handyrechnung bekommen habe habe ich gesehen was die mit mir gemacht haben!!!!
Habe dort angerufn aber keinen mehr erreicht.
Habe das Abo gelöscht und bekomme innerhalb von 24 Stunden eine Antwort.
Hat es denn dann bei euch alles geklappt oder gibt es noch Probleme?
Zahle wegen so einem Mist viel mehr!!!!
Und erst durch das Eingeben dieser Nummer im Internet bin ich auf diese Seite gekommen!
TRAURIG-ABER WAHR
Naja drückt mir die Daumen, dass es auch bei mir gut geht!

eure vicky


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen krieg jetzt immer irgendwelche "Lebensweisheiten" zugeschickt..Hab nachdem ich das gelesen habe eine sms an 50555 gesendet die kommt jedoch nciht an..und jetzt??  lg Sonja


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Also ich war gerade im e+ Shop und habe erfahren, das der Anbieter da leider auch nicht viel machen kann.
Tipp des Mitarbeiters: Ich habe meine Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen und werde von nun an monatlich meine Handyrechnung an e+ überweisen. Natürlich abzüglich der Abokosten.
Für e+ ist das Ok und wenn sich der Anbieter dieser tollen IQ-Tipps nun zu rechtlichen Schritten entscheidet, sollte das eigentlich keine Probleme geben, da es ja keinerlei Vertragsgrundlagen etc. gibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Sooo, wollt mich auch mal wieder hier melden. Hab bereits mehrmals hier was geschrieben. Also bei mir war es so, dass mir 40 euro berechnet wurden. Diese habe ich nicht bezahlt und es mit t-mobile eigentlich telefonisch geklärt. Sprich, dass die Forderung nicht rechtens sei und ich deshalb nicht zahle usw. Habe dann aber weiterhin Mahnungen von t-mobile bekommen. Als ich sie darauf angesprochen habe, meinte t-mobile, dass ich das mit dem Drittanbieter regeln soll. Das habe ich versucht (Emails als Beweis aufheben, dass man es probiert hat). Hat natürlich nicht geklappt. Habe daraufhin einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen und vor zwei, drei Wochen von einem Anwalt bekommen mit Drohung von wegen gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
Bin aber schon seit diese [.............]  angefangen hat mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung (kann ich jedem nur empfehlen). Die Verbraucherzentrale hat meine Vollmacht und antwortet den "Drohungen". Die Verbraucherzentrale meinte, dass es 1. höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vors Gericht geht und 2. falls ja, dann hätten die [............] kaum eine Chance. 
Bei mir ist es sogar der Fall, dass t-mobile das Geld einklagen will. Naja, die Verbraucherzentrale antwortet den Briefen, die bekomme immer fristgerecht (was man von der Gegenseite nicht behaupten). Die Gegenseite will den Verbraucher mit den ganzen Drohungen einschüchtern. Bei mir waren es zu Beginn 40 Euro. Mittlerweile beträgt die Forderung mit den ganzen Provisionen und so satte 120 Euro, was ja schon echt dreist ist.
Naja, ich ziehe das ganze durch und ziehe wenn es notwendig ist vor Gericht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass solche [............] hier in Deutschland unterstützt werden...

Also das was ich euch raten kann: setzt euch mit der Verbraucherzentrale zusammen und vorallem hebt alle Dokumente auf  dann klappt das schon (hoffentlich )


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ja Super!NAchdem ich jetzt erst bemerkt habe, warum meine Telefonrechnungen so hoch sind, bin ich mal auf Suche gegangen, ob irgendwer auch Kurznummern erhält und ein Abo nun monatlich auf der REchnung stehen hat!Ich bin sehr überrascht, das so viel Leute betroffen sind. Mittlerweile hat die doofe Abo Firma in D´Town mir insg. 200Euro seit Juni abgezogen. Die StopRegel hat nich wirklich funktioniert, bekam am nächsten Tag direkt eine neue Sms. Ist es das beste es sofort morgen der Polizei zu melden und wie kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich raus aus dem Abo bin? Verbraucherzentrale kontaktieren ist wohl auch ne gute Idee!Wäre so toll, wenn mir einer eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben könnte über was muss ich als erstes und als nächste tun?Polizei, Verbraucherzentrale dann t-mobile?!Natürlich möchte auch ich mein Geld zurück fordern. Hat denn irgendeiner schon Erfolge beim Klagen oder Rückfordern des Geldes gehabt? Gruß und schönen Abend!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Also da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du einen mobilfunkvertrag besitzt und der mobilfunkanbieter dir das geld per lastschrift abzieht, kann ich dir als erstes raten zu deiner bank zu gehen und alle lastschriften zu stornieren (dies geht aber nur für die letzten 6 wochen). wenn die buchung storniert ist, dann überweist du einfach nur den anteil des mobilfunkanbieters. könnte zwar sein, dass du dann 8 euro rückbuchungsgebühren überweisen musst, aber das is ja vergleichsweise wenig. Aber setz dich auch mit deinem mobilfunkanbieter zusammen und erklär ihm das und desweiteren ganz wichtig zur verbraucherzentrale. Die sollen versuchen dein geld wieder zu holen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

also, ich habe jetzt schon 3 mal so eine SMS bekommen, beim ersten mal hat sie nichts gekostet, beim zweiten mal 50 Cent und jetzt ein paar Euro.
Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
Jedes mal, wenn ich Geld auf mein Handy lade, ist e sin kürze wieder weg, weil ich solche SMS bekomme...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail an T-Mobile.

Völlig zu Recht möchten Sie nur dann für Sonderdienste zahlen, wenn Sie diese genutzt haben.

Dieser wird durch Ericsson (IPX) AB, Kistavägen 25, 16480 / Stockholm , Hotline  0180 5 342022 , Fax  0180 5 342021 , E-Mail  [email protected]  angeboten - auch wenn Sie ihn mit Ihrem T-Mobile Handy nutzen. Informationen zu den Inhalten oder Funktionen der angebotenen Dienste kann Ihnen daher nur der oben genannte Kooperationspartner geben.

Wir möchten nun noch auf die rechtliche Grundlage eingehen, auf deren Basis wir Ihnen Dienste von Drittanbietern in Rechnung stellen. 

Als Netzbetreiber stellen wir Ihnen verschiedene Sprach- und Datentransportleistungen zur Verfügung. Bei der Vielzahl von Diensten, wie zum Beispiel Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder, Chats oder Spiele arbeiten wir mit Kooperationspartnern zusammen. Diese stellen die Dienste bereit und leiten uns alle für die Abrechnung relevanten Daten weiter. Die Bruttobeträge weisen wir dann in Ihrer Einzelaufstellung unter dem Namen des  jeweiligen Anbieters auf und nennen Ihnen dabei für Rückfragen die Kontaktdaten. Die T-Mobile Einzelaufstellung  ist somit das Medium, über das die Kooperationspartner die von Ihnen genutzten Dienste abrechnen. 

Wenn Sie Fragen zur Höhe oder Zusammensetzung der Bruttobeträge haben oder eine separate Rechnung über die von Ihnen genutzten Dienste mit den Nettobeträgen wünschen, ist der Anbieter Ihr Ansprechpartner dafür. Dies gilt ebenso für alle weiteren Informationen, wie Bestellzeitpunkt, Bestellweg, Inhalt des Dienstes oder wenn Sie den Rechnungsbetrag eines Dienstes ganz oder teilweise gutgeschrieben haben möchten. Bei T-Mobile liegen uns dazu leider keine Informationen vor. Wenn Sie dies noch einmal in Ruhe nachschauen möchten, finden Sie in unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unter Punkt III einen Hinweis dazu.

Am 14. September 2009 haben wir Ihren Anschluss kostenfrei für solche Angebote gesperrt. So werden über Ihre T-Mobile Rechnung künftig keine Dienste mehr von Drittanbietern abgerechnet. 

Auch wenn wir Ihnen dieses Mal nur einen anderen Ansprechpartner nennen konnten - bitte zögern Sie auch in Zukunft nicht, sich bei Fragen, Wünschen oder Anregungen an uns zu wenden. Wir sind rund um die Uhr an sieben Tagen in der Woche von Ihrem Handy aus unter der  Kurzwahl 2202 für Sie da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ich habe damals nur die Nummer angerufen,die wollten dann die
Handynummer meiner Nichte und das wars dann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen.

woida62


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

[offtopic]

wieder einmal gerät Ericsson ins Visier der britischen Regulierungsbehörde
PhonepayPlus investigates: scam or mass-amnesia - The Scream!

angesichts der Häufung derartiger Vorfälle *muß vor dem Zahlsystem Ericsson IPX deutlich gewarnt werden
Hände weg von Ericsson
*


----------



## DasAlex (4 April 2010)

*Ericsson IPX Abzocke - nicht abgeschlossener Vertrag*

Guten Tag Leute und erst einmal frohe Ostern euch allen!

Auch ich muss mich leider hier melden, da auch ich scheinbar mies abgezockt werde... Am Donnerstag Abend um 21.30 Uhr bekam ich eine SMS von der Nummer 1232111, die wie folgt lautete:



> "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 Euro für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Samsung Telecommunic berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an ihren Partner."


 
Danach kam eine 2. SMS von Samsung:



> "Ihr Entsperrcode lautet 89***. Spiel starten und Code eingeben. Viel Spaß beim spielen!"


 
Da ich weder an diesem Abend mein Handy in gebrauch hatte noch irgendwer anders in den Fingern bin ich mit 100% sicher das ich sicher kein Spiel oder was auch immer downgeloadet habe. 

Als ich gestern im Shop bei uns war um mich zu erkundigen was das solle kam ich nur eine plumpe Antwort das das ganze mein Problem seie und ich sehen muss wie ich daraus komme da das über Drittanbieter geht und sie da nichts machen können. Desweiteren hat er mir aber eine Verbraucherschutzseite von E-Plus gegeben wo ich mich hinwenden sollte und auch die mysteriöse Firma die sich "Ericsson IPX" nennt und bei mir unter der Nummer 88044 sich eingeschlichen hat. Der Angestellte (der sehr unhöflich war - ein riesen minus für Base, sie werde ich nicht mehr werben) schaute in meinem Verbindungsnachweis nach und da wäre eine SMS zu finden die ich an die 88044 geschickt hätte und so eben das ganze aktiviert habe... In meinem Handy ist allerdings kein Verbindungsnachweis zu finden... komisch oder? :wall:

Da ich nicht einmal weiß WAS ich da mit wem abgeschlossen haben soll bin ich total verzweifelt und lese seit gestern nur noch in irgendwelchen Foren rum... allerdings sind über diese Firma immer nur ältere Einträge zu finden... Ich weiß nicht einmal ob es sich um ein Abo handelt oder ob einmalige Kosten entstanden sind...

Ich habe gestern dann jedenfalls 2x auf der E-Plus Seite geschrieben:



> Anbieter : Ericsson Internet Payment Exchange
> Kurzwahl : 88044
> Hotline E-Mail : [email protected]
> 
> ...


 
Die 2. E-Mail lautet wie folgt:



> Anbieter : Ericsson Internet Payment Exchange
> Kurzwahl : 88044
> Hotline E-Mail : [email protected]
> 
> ...


 
Desweiteren habe ich um sicher zu gehen eine SMS an die 88044 mit "STOPP ALLE" geschickt und ebenfalls nocheinmal eine E-Mail hingeschrieben:



> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


 
und auch noch habe ich eine E-Mail an Samsung direkt geschickt weil es sich ja scheinbar um eine Nutzung von denen ihrem Premium Dienst handelt (?):



> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe versucht alles mögliche zu unternehmen das es hoffentlich "nur" bei diesen 5 Euro bleibt (auch wenn ich selbst diese nicht bezahlen werde)

Gestern Abend kam dann von IPX eine SMS:



> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Wir haben Ihre Anfrage zur Klärung an Samsung weitergeleitet. Ihr Ericsson IPX Team."
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


 
Was mag das bedeuten? Es hieß nicht das irgendwas gekündigt ist noch sonst etwas. Ich bin so verzweifelt und hoffe so sehr auf eure Hilfe! :unzufrieden:

Entschuldigt das es ein sooo ewig langer Beitrag ist

Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ich heute eine sms bekommen wo drinne steht, das mein Service SMS Abo von ericsson ipx ab eingerichtet wurde und das ich das jederzeit bei IPX AB kündigen kann. Ich  habe dieses Abo nie bestellt also bitte ich sie darum mir keine kosten abzurechnen. Echt Leute ihr seid echt witzig


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Wieso wir? Heiko, warst du das? :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Nö, das musst Du gewesen sein. 

Ich vermute aber eher, der Mensch kann genauso wenig lesen wie die etlichen anderen, die bei mir jeden Tag ihr Abo kündigen wollen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kündigen


Problem mit SMSAbo von Ericsson - Seite 2 - Handy Forum


> Hier die Lösung, ruft bei Eurem Betreiber an, lasst euch die Firma sagen  oder über Ericsson Tel: 0180-5342022 und dann geht auf die  Internetseite dort steht wie man per sms kündigen kann in den AGBs bei  funmobilede.com ist es  STOP ALL  an die 88077 ist aber von Seite zu  Seite anderst.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> OH, Nein! Ich bin auch total drauf reingefallen, das ist echt total ärgerlich! Und jetzt seh ich hier im Forum, dass das ja anscheinend echt vielen passiert!
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt auch dieses "stop splash" zurückgeschickt, Ich zweifel zwar noch etwas daran, ob das wirklich klappt....aber was soll man den sonst machen!
> 
> ...



ja ich hab auch so ein mist bekommen von der nummer 88077 und ich hab schon 2 smsn geschickt mit spot und es ist immernoch ncihts gekommen und ich habe auch angerufen ich hoffe das wird was..weil im internet steht das des ne chinesischen abzocke ist..sowas gehört verboten..


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....weil im internet steht das des ne chinesischen abzocke ist..sowas gehört verboten..


Dann halt dich doch besser vom Internet fern! "chinesischen abzocke" so ein Quatsch! Das steht auch nur so im Internet, weil Leute wie du das so schreiben. Die Chinesen sind an uns so sehr interessiert, wie wir an deren Sack Reis, der morgen um fällt.

Ericsson = schwedisch = Sony. Ericsson AB bietet die Schnittstelle zum "mobile Payment", dass diverse Anbieter für ihren Plunder anwenden. Siehe z. B. carmunity aus Hamburg. Hamburg ist definitiv nicht in China. :argl:


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

ja, hallo.
ich glaub ich bin einer der wenigen die gar nicht wissen wie sie dazu gekommen sind. ganz spektakulär bekomme ich kostenpflichtig täglich ein liebesgedicht per sms. ich hab keinen blassen schimmer wie die an mich gekommen sind. weiss auch nicht bei wem ich anrufen oder stoppen könnte, weil schlichtweg kein name angegeben ist. ich kenn nur die nummer: wäre die 66399. ist mir immer noch schleierhaft wie die an mich rangekommen sind, da meine nummer im inet so nicht präsent ist, und von mir da auch nicht preisgegeb wird.
hat jemand ne ahnung an wen ich mich da ansatzweise wenden könnte?

greetz fatman


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

o2 can do, o2 could do... a lot...

kuck mal
Rechnung - o2 Forum

66399 - Anbieter ist offenbar O2 selbst.

"MMS 66399 o2 Germany Georg-Brauchle-Ring 23-25, 80992 München 0179/5 52 22"

ps: nutzt du podcasts?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2010)

*AW: Ericsson SMS Abo*

Ericsson IPX AB Absofort Kündigen !!! Ich habe kein sms ABO Bestellt.....
Hier wird mann nur Abgezockt ...
Bitte Leute Hilft mir,was kann ich dagegen tun ????
Jede Woche muss ich 4,99€ Zahlen.....
Finde es eine Grosse sauerei .....
Wie komme ich da wieder RAUS ????


----------



## Haaanako (6 September 2011)

Hallo ihr da ^-^

Ich bin durch langes suchen in dieses Forum gekommen und hab auch die Seiten zum größten Teil durchgelesen..Aber mal ne kurze Frage.. 

Ich bekam folgende SMS:

Ihr Servise Wap Abo: cellfish (3,99Euro/Woche) von Ericsson IPX AB wurde eingerichtet.
usw

Ich hab keine Ahnung was dieses Abo sein soll oder wie ich da reingeraten bin oder sonstiges!  Ich hab sofort 'Abo: Stop' zurück gesendet und dann kam eine Sms von wegen das ich keine Dienste bestellt habe.. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Lg Haaanako


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2011)

Haaanako schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


Nur dein Telefonprovider oder die Düsseldorfer Cellfisher selbst und ansonsten lies das hier: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter.


----------



## DerRegler (21 Januar 2014)

Servus, !!!! WICHTIG !!!!  

Ich hab eben bei o2, meinem Anbieter, angerufen. Ich wollte ihnen mitteilen, dass ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe, aber trotzdem dafür bezahle.

Sie sagten mir, dass es ihnen bekannt ist und baten mich um einen moment.
Und boooooooooooooooooooom .. naya das Abo wurde für mich von o2 gesperrt, d.h ich zahle nichts mehr dafür. Sie teilten mir auch mit, dass sie nicht alle Abos sperren können. Bei diesem Drittanbieter war es halt der Fall und ich brauchte nichts dafür zu tun, außer bei o2 anzurufen. Supiii 

ich finde 0,20 € zzgl Mwst (Anrufkosten pro Anruf) sind im Vergleich zu 40€ wirklich preiswert 

Achja eins will ich euch noch sagen, wenn ihr smsen oder emails, oder sämtliches bekommt von einem Absender, den ihr nicht kennt... tut mir den gefallen und öffnet diese nicht. Den Tipp hat mir die nette Serviceberaterin von o2 auch mitgegeben, denn beim öffnen kann ein abo ggf. auch abgeschlossen werden.

Naya ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas helfen, nette Community 

Hako dann schau demnächst auf deine Rechnung um zu schauen ob du wirklich kein Abo hast


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2014)

DerRegler schrieb:


> Hako dann schau demnächst auf deine Rechnung um zu schauen ob du wirklich kein Abo hast


Sein Beitrag ist aus 2011 - Aber ist trotzdem schön, wenn hier jemand Feedback gibt, wie er seine Probleme lösen konnte. 

Das Verhalten von O2 spricht dafür, dass es sich hier um eine echte Drittanbieterforderung gehandelt hat. Die können das dann problemlos ausbuchen, weil sie davon finanziell weder profitieren noch einen Schaden daran haben.

Meist wird der Endkunde aber an dieser Stelle verladen, indem der Mobilfunkprovider ihm gegenüber behauptet, dass es sich um eine Drittanbieterforderung handle, aber diese bereits aufgekauft hat und in Wahrheit selbst das Geld sehen will. Und dann wird meist rumgezickt.


----------



## FritzStig (26 Februar 2016)

Ich denke zum Stoppen des Abos MUSS doch inzwischen nur das Wörtchen "Stop" genügen, ganz egal, was dahinter kommt, oder ?
Ein Code dahinter hat doch nur folgenden Sinn: Der Kunde erinnert sich nicht mehr an diesen Code und schickt deswegen die Stop SMS gar nicht ab. Dabei würde "Stop" allein reichen


----------



## ThorstenWelter (6 September 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen, ich hatte blöderweise so ein Abo abgeschlossen, konnte angeblichnur mit Stop IRGENDWAS beendet werden.
Stimmte aber nicht. Ich hab nur STOP geschrieben per SMS und es war gut
Allerdings kostete mich diese Kündigung auch wieder 1,99...
Thorsten


----------



## Pferdl (25 September 2016)

Das ja, aber die Kündigung darf in keinem fall etwas kosten !!!


----------



## SunnyBoy-WOR (9 April 2017)

Doch , ich hatte auch ein Abo, die SMS mit "STOP ...." kostete mich zwar nur 0,99,
aber immerhin frech.


----------

